# Sensi di colpa



## Stellina80 (30 Agosto 2011)

Salve a tutti.
Sono nuova di questo forum.
Volevo raccontarvi della mia esperienza che a distanza di oltre 4 anni ancora mi fa star male.
4 anni fa ho fatto una scappatella  di nemmeno mezzora di tempo e ho tradito mio marito, non eravamo sposati da nemmeno un anno.
E' stata la scelta più sbagliata, l'errore più grosso della mia vita. E' stato un momento di debolezza, ero gelosa. In quel periodo lui aveva conosciuto una tizia che faceva volontariato con lui: se ci penso, mi vengono dei dubbi. Comunque non è questa una giustificazione, ho solo commesso un errore! 
Ma mi sto continuamente tormentando, sono andata dalla psicologa, settimana prossima ci ritorno, ho delle crisi di ansia paurose. Ho pensato e ripensato a quello che ho fatto, al perchè, a cosa mi ha spinto. 
E ora sono qui confusa come non mai: non so più se sono sensi di colpa, se sono arrabbiata con me stessa perchè non accetto di avere commesso un errore così o se è il peso sulla coscienza che voglio togliermi. Però conoscendo mio marito (e sentendo altre storie) potrebbe anche perdonarmi ma non dimenticherebbe, e al 90% rischierei di mandare a puxxane tutto, la nostra serenità, la nostra famiglia (mia figlia che è così allegra non si meriterebbe tanta sofferenza) e così questa voglia di confessare per essere perdonata devo farla soffocare, ma più tento di farla soffocare più diventa sempre più forte. Voglio essere perdonata, voglio perdonarmi per quello che ho fatto. 
Dopo oltre 4 anni perchè è ancora così forte in me? 
Se rifletto mi dico: ormai è fatta, non si può tornare indietro, hai fatto un errore e sei maturata, non è questa la soluzione, ecc. ma perchè non riesco a farle mie queste convinzioni? 
Come avete superato voi questi momenti? Cosa posso fare? Secondo voi confessare è la soluzione migliore?
Grazie.


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Agosto 2011)

NON dirgli nulla!!!
Ma perchè scaricare su di lui questo peso, questa sofferenza, dolore, per qualcosa finito anni fa, anzi a malapena cominciato, e di cui sei già così infinitamente pentita?

Continua con lo psicologo, mi dà una strana sensazione che tu continui a tormentarti in questo modo, che tu abbia crisi di ansia mi sembra eccessivo, e chissà, magari dietro ci sono altri motivi che si mascherano sotto quell'unico episodio..

Cmq ribadisco... non stare a scaricarti la coscienza con tuo marito, tieniti il fardello per te.
Tu, a parti inverse, vorresti sapere, dopo 4 anni?


----------



## Andy (30 Agosto 2011)

Devi accettarlo, come si accetta la perdita per la scomparsa di qualcuno.

Secondo me non dovresti dirlo e cambiare rotta definitivamente. Ma rimarrà sempre una voragine nella tua testa, perchè saprai che non potrai più parlargli di fiducia. Se lo nascondi non avrai più diritto a sermonare fiducia, onesta e lealtà. E' lo scotto da pagare.
Il perdono è una cosa talmente intima che non lo si può davvero chiedere all'altro, è l'altro che lo deve provare. E non lo potrà dimenticare, questo è sicuro. Potrà solo conviverci nella sua anima. E se a te questo basterà, lo devi accettare non pretendendo nulla.
E comunque il segno resterà sempre, perchè fa parte della propria vita, si è fatto anche quello, e non lo si può cancellare.

Cavolo, se si commettono degli errori, bisogna anche essere consapevoli che alla causa segue sempre l'effetto. E l'effetto non si cancella a piacere.

Io ricordo ancora tutti gli errori che ho fatto, ma anche tutti i torti che ho subito. Ci passo sopra, ma sono sempre lì, vivi nella mia testa.


----------



## lothar57 (30 Agosto 2011)

Stellina80 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti.
> Sono nuova di questo forum.
> Volevo raccontarvi della mia esperienza che a distanza di oltre 4 anni ancora mi fa star male.
> 4 anni fa ho fatto una scappatella di nemmeno mezzora di tempo e ho tradito mio marito, non eravamo sposati da nemmeno un anno.
> ...


Stellina e'un scherzo????Allora io o Lunapiena o Chiara che dovremmo fare,vivere dallo psichiatra???Ma daiiiii.....


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2011)

con i quattro anni hai già espiato; vai avanti serena e maggiormente consapevole.
non causargli una sofferenza inutile


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> NON dirgli nulla!!!
> Ma perchè scaricare su di lui questo peso, questa sofferenza, dolore, per qualcosa finito anni fa, anzi a malapena cominciato, e di cui sei già così infinitamente pentita?
> 
> Continua con lo psicologo, mi dà una strana sensazione che tu continui a tormentarti in questo modo, che tu abbia crisi di ansia mi sembra eccessivo, e chissà, magari dietro ci sono altri motivi che si mascherano sotto quell'unico episodio..
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Simy (30 Agosto 2011)

Non dirgli nulla! peggioreresti solo le cose!
hai fatto una cazzata te ne sei resa conto...e questo basta!
non farti ulteriormente del male, lasciati alle spalle il passato e viviti il futuro con tuo marito e tua figlia!


----------



## Simy (30 Agosto 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Stellina e'un scherzo????Allora io o Lunapiena o Chiara che dovremmo fare,vivere dallo psichiatra???Ma daiiiii.....


Non è divertente.......:blu:


----------



## Stellina80 (30 Agosto 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Stellina e'un scherzo????Allora io o Lunapiena o Chiara che dovremmo fare,vivere dallo psichiatra???Ma daiiiii.....


No, non scherzo... sono cresciuta con la convinzione di non dover mai sbagliare, e una volta che ho osato, ho sbagliato! E ora sono qui a tormentarmi e a dirmi "ma come ho potuto fare una cosa simile? come ho potuto commettere una simile leggerezza, un errore così? come ho potuto??"


----------



## Daniele (30 Agosto 2011)

Prima di tutto...non dirgli niente, sarebbe troppo, ma davvero troppo facile per te, scaricheresti su di lui il peso della tua colpa e dopo lo vesdresti soffrire, quindi oltre ad essere stata alquanto stronza (scusa il termine) per tradirlo per una gelosia stupida (chi fa volontariato molto spesso non è così gretto da tradire, e dovresti saperlo), gli daresti un dolore che non si merita. Al 90% ti perdonerebbe? Forse solo peer vostra figlia, ma un tradimento può diventare una buonissima occasione per farsi una nuova vita anche parallela.
Al contrario, vai dalla psicologa, se non ti fa star bene cambia psicologa, a volte (e anche spesso) serve per avere un vero giovamento, chhi tradisce come te deve mettersi in  testa che dovrà tenersi un peso dentro per sempre, se no perchè fare tanto i fighi e tradire se non si riesce? (ovviamente è ironico il fare i fighi e tradire).


----------



## Stellina80 (30 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> con i quattro anni hai già espiato; vai avanti serena e maggiormente consapevole.
> non causargli una sofferenza inutile


E' quello che mi hanno detto (e so che hanno ragione) ma io non riesco a convincermi. Ho sempre questo peso sulla coscienza, che mi annebbia la mente... forse perchè nella mia vita ho chiesto sempre scusa...


----------



## Daniele (30 Agosto 2011)

Stellina80 ha detto:


> No, non scherzo... sono cresciuta con la convinzione di non dover mai sbagliare, e una volta che ho osato, ho sbagliato! E ora sono qui a tormentarmi e a dirmi "ma come ho potuto fare una cosa simile? come ho potuto commettere una simile leggerezza, un errore così? come ho potuto??"


Brutto tradirsi, vero? Semplicemente questo, non hai tradito solo tuo marito, per la tua stupida gelosia hai tradito anche te stessa e vorrresti il peerdono di tuo marito in modo di poterti anche tu perdonare.Non funziona così, avanti e lavoraci su che per me hai già espiato. Ah, se lo dicesti poi per essere perdonata dovresti anche adeguarti alle volontà di tuo marito e fidati, non sai e non saprai mai come reagisce una ersona al tradimento se non la metti davanti al fatto compiuto.


----------



## Stellina80 (30 Agosto 2011)

Io non sono più serena...


----------



## Stellina80 (30 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Brutto tradirsi, vero? Semplicemente questo, non hai tradito solo tuo marito, per la tua stupida gelosia hai tradito anche te stessa e vorrresti il peerdono di tuo marito in modo di poterti anche tu perdonare.Non funziona così, avanti e lavoraci su che per me hai già espiato. Ah, se lo dicesti poi per essere perdonata dovresti anche adeguarti alle volontà di tuo marito e fidati,* non sai e non saprai mai come reagisce una ersona al tradimento se non la metti davanti al fatto compiuto*.


No, infatti... lui è uno che dice "nel momento in cui succede, poi ci penso!" però dice anche "se mi fai le corna, ti spezzo le gambine!"


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2011)

Stellina80 ha detto:


> E' quello che mi hanno detto (e so che hanno ragione) ma io non riesco a convincermi. Ho sempre questo peso sulla coscienza, che mi annebbia la mente... forse perchè nella mia vita ho chiesto sempre scusa...


devi prendere questo tuo silenzio come responsabilità adulta che vale di più rispetto alla richiesta di scuse che passa la palla all'altro.


----------



## Daniele (30 Agosto 2011)

Stellina80 ha detto:


> No, infatti... lui è uno che dice "nel momento in cui succede, poi ci penso!" però dice anche "se mi fai le corna, ti spezzo le gambine!"


Come la prenderesti se  dicendolglielo lui ti perdonasse ma vedessi il dolore nei suoi occhi per  mesi, anni? (situazione migliore) Come la prenderesti se gli venisse uno scatto di rabbia e davvero ti spaccasse le gambine sul serio? Cosa diresti in ospedale? Che sei caduta dalle scale? o lo denunceresti? (condizione peggiorr) Ed in mezzo ci sarebbe una infinità di diverse sfumature di dolore e rabbia, fa  te se ti piacerebbe vivere per altri anni con questa cosa.


----------



## Andy (30 Agosto 2011)

Stellina80 ha detto:


> No, infatti... lui è uno che dice "nel momento in cui succede, poi ci penso!" però dice anche "se mi fai le corna, ti spezzo le gambine!"


Confessare un tradimento è un terno al lotto. La reazione non la potrai mai prevedere. Qualsiasi cosa lui possa dire prima non ha basi.
E' quando la doccia fredda lo investe che reagirà davvero. E potrebbe essere rischioso per te che non lo vuoi perdere. Il gioco non vale la candela. Non dire nulla, tanto è passato e di sicuro non lo rifarai, ma dovrai convivere tu con questa mancanza di serenità.

Poi lo psicologo lascia il tempo che trova.


----------



## Stellina80 (30 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Come la prenderesti se  dicendolglielo lui ti perdonasse ma vedessi il dolore nei suoi occhi per  mesi, anni? (situazione migliore) Come la prenderesti se gli venisse uno scatto di rabbia e davvero ti spaccasse le gambine sul serio? Cosa diresti in ospedale? Che sei caduta dalle scale? o lo denunceresti? (condizione peggiorr) Ed in mezzo ci sarebbe una infinità di diverse sfumature di dolore e rabbia, fa  te se ti piacerebbe vivere per altri anni con questa cosa.


Immagino che non sarebbe più come prima o sarebbe l'inizio della fine, nella migliore delle ipotesi. 
Ma quando il peso sul petto diventa così opprimente che dici "basta non ce la faccio più! adesso confesso e vaffanculo!", uno che deve fare? Questa cosa è passata sopra a tutto, è diventato il mio unico pensiero, pure è passata sopra a mia figlia! Come si fa a lasciarsi tutto alle spalle e a conviverci il più serenamente possibile?


----------



## Andy (30 Agosto 2011)

Stellina80 ha detto:


> Immagino che non sarebbe più come prima o sarebbe l'inizio della fine, nella migliore delle ipotesi.
> Ma quando il peso sul petto diventa così opprimente che dici "basta non ce la faccio più! adesso confesso e vaffanculo!", uno che deve fare? Questa cosa è passata sopra a tutto, è diventato il mio unico pensiero, pure è passata sopra a mia figlia! Come si fa a lasciarsi tutto alle spalle e a conviverci il più serenamente possibile?


Hai fatto un piccolo errore agli occhi di altri, un errore grosso agli occhi di chi ti ama. Lo ami, lascia stare e tieniti il peso. Puoi ammorbidirlo dandogli più amore, una sorta di espiazione.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (30 Agosto 2011)

Ciao Stellina80, leggendo il tuo dolore, per quel che hai fatto, quanto ti senti in colpa e quindi del fatto che sei consapevole di aver sbagliato, ti direi di tacere. Faresti soffrire tuo marito inutilmente, hai fatto una sciocchezza per vendicarti e ti sei pentita.
Spero per te che riuscirai a superare questa situazione, non posso aiutarti o consigliarti come superare queste fasi, perchè per mia fortuna non ho mai vissuto queste cose. Ma sono sicura che nel forum ci sarà qualcuno in grado di consigliarti.


----------



## Sole (30 Agosto 2011)

Stellina80 ha detto:


> Voglio essere perdonata, voglio perdonarmi per quello che ho fatto.
> Dopo oltre 4 anni perchè è ancora così forte in me?
> Se rifletto mi dico: ormai è fatta, non si può tornare indietro, hai fatto un errore e sei maturata, non è questa la soluzione, ecc. ma perchè non riesco a farle mie queste convinzioni?
> Come avete superato voi questi momenti? Cosa posso fare? Secondo voi confessare è la soluzione migliore?
> Grazie.


Mi unisco agli altri, non credo che confessare sia la soluzione migliore, dopo tanto tempo.

La cosa importante, invece, è che analizzi in modo profondo questo tuo bisogno di espiare, di essere perdonata, di chiedere scusa. Te lo dico perchè anch'io in passato avevo questa esigenza. Tanto che, dopo aver avuto una storia extraconiugale, ho confessato tutto subito a mio marito. In terapia ho capito che questo lato del mio carattere aveva a che fare con una mia immaturità di fondo, con l'incapacità di perdonare me stessa, come se sentissi di non avere sufficiente autorevolezza per farlo e avessi il bisogno di farlo fare a qualcun altro.

Assumiti la responsabilità del tuo gesto e del tuo dolore, curati e impara a perdonarti. E' difficile, ma se hai un aiuto nella terapia che stai facendo, hai buone probabilità di farcela.

Auguri.


----------



## Ospite2 (30 Agosto 2011)

Se dopo 4 anni e la terapia non hai superato un tradimento insignificante che hai scontato con i sensi di colpa e ripagato con l'amore è perché probabilmente il tradimento ha un significato importante per te.
E' chiaro che il rapporto è inficiato da questa bugia, ma non è solo quello.
Intanto devi capire perché hai tradito.
Cosa significava per te in quel momento, cosa ti aspettavi e cosa ti ha dato.
Dici già che quel tuo errore ti ha fatto cambiare l'idea che avevi di te stessa. Che idea avevi? Ti sentivi perfetta? Questa "perfezione" perché ti pesava?
Chi era l'altra persona e in quale situazione eri?
Non sono risposte che devi dare a noi, ma a te stessa.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Agosto 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Stellina e'un scherzo????Allora io o Lunapiena o Chiara che dovremmo fare,vivere dallo psichiatra???Ma daiiiii.....


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAHAH....Lothar il mondo è ai nostri piedi...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...


----------



## contepinceton (30 Agosto 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Se dopo 4 anni e la terapia non hai superato un tradimento insignificante che hai scontato con i sensi di colpa e ripagato con l'amore è perché probabilmente il tradimento ha un significato importante per te.
> E' chiaro che il rapporto è inficiato da questa bugia, ma non è solo quello.
> Intanto devi capire perché hai tradito.
> Cosa significava per te in quel momento, cosa ti aspettavi e cosa ti ha dato.
> ...


Lothar dove sei?
E' questa qui.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Agosto 2011)

Stellina...
Fa così: ficcati bene nella testa che hai fatto una cosa che bene o male fanno tutte le donne.
E se la fanno non l'ammetteranno mai neppure a sè stesse.
Hai solo vissuto un'esperienza, che non ha inficiato per nulla il rapporto con il tuo lui.
Se tu fossi la mia compagna e mi raccontassi una cosa del genere, troveresti solo una comprensiva grassa risata e un abbraccio al fumicotone, perchè TI AMO. Ok?
Vivi tranquilla...

E affina lo sguardo...
Scoprirai che le moralizzatrici, sono quelle che hanno maggiori scheletri nell'armadio...

Ma se hai delle vere amiche e ti confidi con loro, scoprirai che...insomma...
Ti diranno in coro: 
Beh lo sappiamo tutte come vanno certe cose eh?

Stellina sono solo peccati d'amore e questi possono venir perdonati.
Ci sono peccati contro l'amore e questi NON possono venir perdonati.

Ma dai cazzo...sei stata figa da morire, donna e femmina a reagire a quel modo...


----------



## Patrizia (30 Agosto 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Se dopo 4 anni e la terapia non hai superato un tradimento insignificante che hai scontato con i sensi di colpa e ripagato con l'amore è perché probabilmente il tradimento ha un significato importante per te.
> E' chiaro che il rapporto è inficiato da questa bugia, ma non è solo quello.
> Intanto devi capire perché hai tradito.
> Cosa significava per te in quel momento, cosa ti aspettavi e cosa ti ha dato.
> ...


Per una sveltina di mezz'ora tutti questi ripensamenti mi paiono eccessivi.


----------



## Papero (30 Agosto 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Non dirgli nulla! peggioreresti solo le cose!
> hai fatto una cazzata te ne sei resa conto...e questo basta!
> non farti ulteriormente del male, lasciati alle spalle il passato e viviti il futuro con tuo marito e tua figlia!


Quoto tutti e prendo come esempio Simy!

Non fare cazzate! Non dirglielo!!! Se lo fai poi altro che psichiatra ti ci vuole! Consideralo come uno sbaglio, se ne fanno tanti nella vita...


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Agosto 2011)

Patrizia ha detto:


> Per una sveltina di mezz'ora tutti questi ripensamenti mi paiono eccessivi.



Hahahahahahahah!!!!!!!


----------



## Ospite2 (30 Agosto 2011)

Patrizia ha detto:


> Per una sveltina di mezz'ora tutti questi ripensamenti mi paiono eccessivi.


Anche a me.
Ma a lei no.


----------



## Patrizia (30 Agosto 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Anche a me.
> Ma a lei no.


E allora non sono sensi di colpa. Vuole dirgli tutto per sfasciare il matrimonio.


----------



## Papero (30 Agosto 2011)

:mago:





Patrizia ha detto:


> Per una sveltina di mezz'ora tutti questi ripensamenti mi paiono eccessivi.


E' anche vero che andare così in paranoia e terapia per una sveltina di mezz'ora vuol dire che le ci vuole una bella scossa per uscirne... consiglio una uscita con Lothar o il Conte!


----------



## Ospite2 (30 Agosto 2011)

Patrizia ha detto:


> E allora non sono sensi di colpa. Vuole dirgli tutto per sfasciare il matrimonio.


E' un'ipotesi molto suggestiva. 
Ma non credo che stellina sia pronta ad accoglierla.


----------



## Stellina80 (30 Agosto 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Se dopo 4 anni e la terapia non hai superato un tradimento insignificante che hai scontato con i sensi di colpa e ripagato con l'amore è perché probabilmente il tradimento ha un significato importante per te.
> E' chiaro che il rapporto è inficiato da questa bugia, ma non è solo quello.
> Intanto devi capire perché hai tradito.
> Cosa significava per te in quel momento, cosa ti aspettavi e cosa ti ha dato.
> ...


Non mi sentivo perfetta, mai sentita, solo che sono cresciuta con la convinzione di non sbagliare (quante sgridate da piccola, sei un'oca mi dicevano se non facevo subito bene) e quindi io per non sbagliare non facevo, poi quando ho osato veramente...zac!! ecco che ho fatto un errore, ed è lì il mio cruccio "ma come ho potuto non capire?". Probabilmente come dite voi, questa è una caxxata, e se non avessi quelle convinzioni che ho, non sarei qui in questo stato... A me sembra di avere commesso un delitto!

E' stato un momento di debolezza, io non cercavo nulla. Non sono stata così forte e ho ceduto alla corte e alle attenzioni di un altro (un mio collega di lavoro!). E ho fatto una scelta sbagliata perchè non è così che ho risolto il problema. Poi un anno dopo sono rimasta incinta (di mio marito si intende) e "magicamente" 'sta tizia si è tolta dalle balls!! 
I sensi di colpa e i pensieri che avevo in quel momento sono stati sostituiti da quella cosa nuova che era la gravidanza e la maternità, tutto nuovo, la paura della gravidanza, del parto, la maternità, l'allattamento e le notti insonne, tutto nuovo, non pensavo al tradimento...........ma adesso da alcuni mesi, da quando ormai sono rodata come mamma e mi sono abituata al nuovo e la mente si è rilassata, che ne so perchè..........è ritornato tutto! Come se dovessi "concludere" quel discorso con me stessa lasciato in sospeso. 
Boh.........e mi sento così...


----------



## Patrizia (30 Agosto 2011)

Stellina80 ha detto:


> Non mi sentivo perfetta, mai sentita, solo che sono cresciuta con la convinzione di non sbagliare (quante sgridate da piccola, sei un'oca mi dicevano se non facevo subito bene) e quindi io per non sbagliare non facevo, poi quando ho osato veramente...zac!! ecco che ho fatto un errore, ed è lì il mio cruccio "ma come ho potuto non capire?". Probabilmente come dite voi, questa è una caxxata, e se non avessi quelle convinzioni che ho, non sarei qui in questo stato... A me sembra di avere commesso un delitto!
> 
> E' stato un momento di debolezza, io non cercavo nulla. Non sono stata così forte e ho ceduto alla corte e alle attenzioni di un altro (un mio collega di lavoro!). E ho fatto una scelta sbagliata perchè non è così che ho risolto il problema. Poi un anno dopo sono rimasta incinta (di mio marito si intende) e "magicamente" 'sta tizia si è tolta dalle balls!!
> I sensi di colpa e i pensieri che avevo in quel momento sono stati sostituiti da quella cosa nuova che era la gravidanza e la maternità, tutto nuovo, la paura della gravidanza, del parto, la maternità, l'allattamento e le notti insonne, tutto nuovo, non pensavo al tradimento...........ma adesso da alcuni mesi, da quando ormai sono rodata come mamma e mi sono abituata al nuovo e la mente si è rilassata, che ne so perchè..........è ritornato tutto! Come se dovessi "concludere" quel discorso con me stessa lasciato in sospeso.
> Boh.........e mi sento così...


Concludilo in silenzio.


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Agosto 2011)

Stellina80 ha detto:


> Non mi sentivo perfetta, mai sentita, solo che sono cresciuta con la convinzione di non sbagliare (quante sgridate da piccola, sei un'oca mi dicevano se non facevo subito bene) e quindi io per non sbagliare non facevo, poi quando ho osato veramente...zac!! ecco che ho fatto un errore, ed è lì il mio cruccio "ma come ho potuto non capire?". Probabilmente come dite voi, questa è una caxxata, e se non avessi quelle convinzioni che ho, non sarei qui in questo stato... A me sembra di avere commesso un delitto!
> 
> E' stato un momento di debolezza, io non cercavo nulla. Non sono stata così forte e ho ceduto alla corte e alle attenzioni di un altro (un mio collega di lavoro!). E ho fatto una scelta sbagliata perchè non è così che ho risolto il problema. Poi un anno dopo sono rimasta incinta (di mio marito si intende) e "magicamente" 'sta tizia si è tolta dalle balls!!
> I sensi di colpa e i pensieri che avevo in quel momento sono stati sostituiti da quella cosa nuova che era la gravidanza e la maternità, tutto nuovo, la paura della gravidanza, del parto, la maternità, l'allattamento e le notti insonne, tutto nuovo, non pensavo al tradimento...........*ma adesso da alcuni mesi, da quando ormai sono rodata come mamma e mi sono abituata al nuovo e la mente si è rilassata, che ne so perchè..........è ritornato tutto! Come se dovessi "concludere" quel discorso con me stessa lasciato in sospeso.
> Boh.........e mi sento così..*.



Oppure come se sfogassi lo stress della nuova maternità...
Le crisi d'ansia potrebbero essere un sintomo di un lieve esaurimento post parto... ci hai pensato?
Qualche volta ci si vergogna del pensiero di essere stanche per via del bimbo, e ci si devia verso altre spiegazioni... sarebbe normale...
Ovviamente posso sbagliarmi di brutto....


----------



## Stellina80 (30 Agosto 2011)

Patrizia ha detto:


> E allora non sono sensi di colpa. Vuole dirgli tutto per sfasciare il matrimonio.


E se volessi sfasciare il matrimonio avrei tutti sti sensi di colpa secondo te? 
Se non me ne fosse fregato un caxxo, non mi sarei fermata alla sveltina. E poi avrei confessato subito 4 anni fa, risparmiandomi 4 anni di seghe mentali!
Leggi bene tutti i miei prima di rispondere.


----------



## Patrizia (30 Agosto 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> :mago:
> 
> E' anche vero che andare così in paranoia e terapia per una sveltina di mezz'ora vuol dire che le ci vuole una bella scossa per uscirne... consiglio una uscita con Lothar o il Conte!


Per una sveltina di mezz'ora non sono previste punizioni così gravi.


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Agosto 2011)

Patrizia ha detto:


> Per una sveltina di mezz'ora non sono previste punizioni così gravi.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 :rotfl:  :rotfl:  :rotfl:  :rotfl:  :rotfl:  :rotfl:

A me il Conte piace, ma 'sta battuta ti è venuta stupendamente!!!! Hahahahahahahah!!!!!


----------



## Tubarao (30 Agosto 2011)

Patrizia ha detto:


> Per una sveltina di mezz'ora non sono previste punizioni così gravi.


Stellina, uno, perchè sbaglio ? E' semplicemente qualcosa che ti è successa, non ti è piaciuta, non l'hai, giustamente reiterata, perchè aprire un vaso di pandora che non sai cosa ne uscirà fuori ? 

Su tutto il resto, per amor di precisione, non cominciamo a dare informazioni sbagliate.........

Mezz'ora non è sveltina.  

Stellìna....si scherza eehhh


----------



## Niko74 (30 Agosto 2011)

Che dire, mi accodo anch'io dicendoti di NON PARLARE...ormai è passato tanto tempo, tu hai capito che è stato un errore e te ne sei pentita. Se lo dici a tuo marito direi che al 90% non la prende come il conte facendo una grassa risata . Magari vedendoti veramente pentita e apprezzando il fatto che glielo hai confessato tu invece che scopriselo da solo potrebbe perdonarti. 
Io ho provato il colpo di scoprire una cosa in corso ed è stato devastante...se glielo confessi magari è solo un pò meno devastante.

Tu ti scaricheresti la coscienza, però dovresti assumerti anche i possibili rischi di casini in famiglia...ne vale la pena?


----------



## Patrizia (30 Agosto 2011)

Stellina80 ha detto:


> E se volessi sfasciare il matrimonio avrei tutti sti sensi di colpa secondo te?
> Se non me ne fosse fregato un caxxo, non mi sarei fermata alla sveltina. E poi avrei confessato subito 4 anni fa, risparmiandomi 4 anni di seghe mentali!
> Leggi bene tutti i miei prima di rispondere.


Si li avresti. Sfasciare un matrimonio provoca sempre senzi di colpa.


----------



## lothar57 (30 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lothar dove sei?
> E' questa qui.


si amico ho capito......mah tu lo puoi sapere io no....ora la terro'd'occhio.

Leggendo sopra penso a quanto strana sia la psiche umana,la tipa si e'fatta una scopata ben 4 anni fa'e ora pensa..perche'non dirlo al marito??il quale magari risponde''amore pazienza io ho l'amante da 5 anni...oppure ...ah si fa mo'la valigia....
Mi viene da ridere,come ti ho appena detto,sono..sotto torchio,ma mai e poi mai ammettero'.
E lei invece muore dalla voglia di rivelarlo......ciao Conte buon pranzo


----------



## Ospite2 (30 Agosto 2011)

Stellina80 ha detto:


> Non mi sentivo perfetta, mai sentita, solo che sono cresciuta con la convinzione di non sbagliare (quante sgridate da piccola, sei un'oca mi dicevano se non facevo subito bene) e quindi io per non sbagliare non facevo, poi quando ho osato veramente...zac!! ecco che ho fatto un errore, ed è lì il mio cruccio "ma come ho potuto non capire?". Probabilmente come dite voi, questa è una caxxata, e se non avessi quelle convinzioni che ho, non sarei qui in questo stato... A me sembra di avere commesso un delitto!
> 
> E' stato un momento di debolezza, io non cercavo nulla. Non sono stata così forte e ho ceduto alla corte e alle attenzioni di un altro (un mio collega di lavoro!). E ho fatto una scelta sbagliata perchè non è così che ho risolto il problema. Poi un anno dopo sono rimasta incinta (di mio marito si intende) e "magicamente" 'sta tizia si è tolta dalle balls!!
> I sensi di colpa e i pensieri che avevo in quel momento sono stati sostituiti da quella cosa nuova che era la gravidanza e la maternità, tutto nuovo, la paura della gravidanza, del parto, la maternità, l'allattamento e le notti insonne, tutto nuovo, non pensavo al tradimento...........ma adesso da alcuni mesi, da quando ormai sono rodata come mamma e mi sono abituata al nuovo e la mente si è rilassata, che ne so perchè..........è ritornato tutto! Come se dovessi "concludere" quel discorso con me stessa lasciato in sospeso.
> Boh.........e mi sento così...


Premetto che anche secondo me NON devi dirlo a tuo marito.
Però se non è stata una cosa da film travolti dalla passione nei bagni dell'ufficio, non credo che tu debba parlare di senso di colpa sminuendo l'accaduto.
Hai flirtato prima e poi hai organizzato l'incontro. Tutto questo non si fa in mezzora. Non è stato un errore, è stata una scelta che consideri sbagliata.
Se sminuisci non puoi neanche capire cosa ha significato per te e non puoi perdonarti. Devi riconoscere cosa ti ha dato quella esperienza e cosa ti è piaciuto.
E con il collega come si è conclusa?


----------



## contepinceton (30 Agosto 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :rotfl:  :rotfl:  :rotfl:  :rotfl:  :rotfl:  :rotfl:
> 
> A me il Conte piace, ma 'sta battuta ti è venuta stupendamente!!!! Hahahahahahahah!!!!!


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA....non avevo notato il termine....AHAHAHAHAHAHA...
Ohi...come dire...ok va bon dai...!


----------



## contepinceton (30 Agosto 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> si amico ho capito......mah tu lo puoi sapere io no....ora la terro'd'occhio.
> 
> Leggendo sopra penso a quanto strana sia la psiche umana,la tipa si e'fatta una scopata ben 4 anni fa'e ora pensa..perche'non dirlo al marito??il quale magari risponde''amore pazienza io ho l'amante da 5 anni...oppure ...ah si fa mo'la valigia....
> Mi viene da ridere,come ti ho appena detto,sono..sotto torchio,ma mai e poi mai ammettero'.
> E lei invece muore dalla voglia di rivelarlo......ciao Conte buon pranzo


Ma tu Lothar ti ricordi di una scopata fatta quattro anni fa?
Io no eh?
Per questo per tener viva la memoria devo continuare a reiterare l'esperienza no?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> con i quattro anni hai già espiato; vai avanti serena e maggiormente consapevole.
> non causargli una sofferenza inutile


+1


----------



## Stellina80 (30 Agosto 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Premetto che anche secondo me NON devi dirlo a tuo marito.
> Però se non è stata una cosa da film travolti dalla passione nei bagni dell'ufficio, non credo che tu debba parlare di senso di colpa sminuendo l'accaduto.
> Hai flirtato prima e poi hai organizzato l'incontro. Tutto questo non si fa in mezzora. Non è stato un errore, è stata una scelta che consideri sbagliata.
> Se sminuisci non puoi neanche capire cosa ha significato per te e non puoi perdonarti. Devi riconoscere cosa ti ha dato quella esperienza e cosa ti è piaciuto.
> E con il collega come si è conclusa?


Il collega è sempre un mio collega, però ci comportiamo come se fossimo due persone diverse, come se non fosse mai successo nulla, non si parla di quel che è successo, non c'è niente che facciamo per ricordare quel che è stato, non c'è interesse a farlo, ma nemmeno così per parlare o ricordare, anche quando capita di essere in ufficio da soli. Come se fosse un'altro collega,si parla di lavoro, si chiacchiera cosa abbiamo fatto nel weekend, ma parliamo noi due e insieme parliamo con altri colleghi non so se mi spiego. Ora è tutto un mio film che ho in testa in pratica.
Comunque, cosa mi ha dato quell'esperienza? Niente, solo il fatto di aver commesso per la prima volta un errore madornale, una scelta sbagliata e ad essere qui a fare i conti con me stessa. Oh, a me non è mai capitato di stare così! 
Cosa mi è piaciuto? Beh, all'inizio sono piaciute le attenzioni che il tizio mi dava, ma perchè dal marito non le ricevevo. Quindi un po' mi sentivo lusingata, finchè non ho capito di aver sbagliato, finchè ho capito che questa non era la soluzione ai miei problemi di allora. Adesso, col senno di poi, dovesse ricapitare urlerei in faccia a mio marito cosa c'è che non va. Questa è la lezione che ho imparato.


----------



## Daniele (30 Agosto 2011)

Cazzo, se il tuo marito sapesse e scoprisse che lui è ancora un tuo collega non crederebbe che sia successo solo una volta. Sta zitta e se vuoi parlare cambia lavoro che è  meglio.


----------



## Tubarao (30 Agosto 2011)

Stellina80 ha detto:


> Questa è la lezione che ho imparato.


E allora ascolta la saggezza popolare: Impara l'arte e mettila da parte. 

Come ho dette precedentemente un primo passo avanti sarebbe non considerare quello che ti è successo come uno sbaglio, ma semplicemente come qualcosa che ti è successo e non ti è piaciuto. Paradossalmente da quella situazione ne sei uscita in qualche modo arricchita. I quattro anni di paranoie sono appunto seghe mentali, fidati.


----------



## erab (30 Agosto 2011)

Stellina80 ha detto:


> Il collega è sempre un mio collega, però ci comportiamo come se fossimo due persone diverse, come se non fosse mai successo nulla, non si parla di quel che è successo, non c'è niente che facciamo per ricordare quel che è stato, non c'è interesse a farlo, ma nemmeno così per parlare o ricordare, anche quando capita di essere in ufficio da soli.


forse è questo il problema, non il perdono di tuo marito ma il venire a patti con te stessa su quello che è successo e il vedere 
tutti i giorni il collega di certo non aiuta.


----------



## Stellina80 (30 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Cazzo, se il tuo marito sapesse e scoprisse che lui è ancora un tuo collega non crederebbe che sia successo solo una volta. Sta zitta e se vuoi parlare cambia lavoro che è  meglio.


:rotfl::rotfl::up:
Scusa, ma in qualche modo mi hai fatto ridere!


----------



## Stellina80 (30 Agosto 2011)

erab ha detto:


> forse è questo il problema, non il perdono di tuo marito ma il venire a patti con te stessa su quello che è successo e il vedere
> tutti i giorni il collega di certo non aiuta.


Cosa vuol dire "venire a patti con me stessa"?
Guarda questa settimana il mio collega è in ferie eppure sto di m. lo stesso. Onestamente, non è lui in se a farmi stare male, ma sono io che non accetto di aver fatto quello che ho fatto. Lui è diventato neutro, ti ripeto, come se fosse un'altra persona e non mi fa nè caldo nè freddo vederlo o no. Non è che quando lo vedo, associo il pensiero a quanto è successo. Fosse solo per questo...


----------



## contepinceton (30 Agosto 2011)

Stellina80 ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::up:
> Scusa, ma in qualche modo mi hai fatto ridere!


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....vero anche a me...AHAHAHAHAHA...


----------



## Dragonfly (30 Agosto 2011)

Stellina80 ha detto:


> Io non sono più serena...


Scusa, secondo me il problema della tua serenità non e' questo. Continua con la psicoterapia per andare a fondo alla cosa.


----------



## lothar57 (30 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma tu Lothar ti ricordi di una scopata fatta quattro anni fa?
> Io no eh?
> Per questo per tener viva la memoria devo continuare a reiterare l'esperienza no?



Furba pensata amico,certo lei tiene vivo il ricordo cosi'non ci ricasca...no la roba di 4 anni fa',poi se capisco bene sara'stata una sveltina contro il muro..aziendale,o nell'auto in pausa,quindi mica un granche'..


----------



## lothar57 (30 Agosto 2011)

Patrizia ha detto:


> Per una sveltina di mezz'ora non sono previste punizioni così gravi.


Patty tu sei neofita quindi dovresti volare basso,anche perche'se vogliamo mangiamo Patty a colazione,pranzo e cena...Conte c'e'ancora una Patty da rosolare...e poi un'uscita con noi  le cambierebbe la vita...ahahhahahah forse in peggio,noi siamo diavolacci infernali..


----------



## Sole (30 Agosto 2011)

Patrizia ha detto:


> Per una sveltina di mezz'ora non sono previste punizioni così gravi.


Io non sarei così snob nei confronti della sveltina. La sveltina ha il suo perchè, ha una sua dignità!


----------



## Papero (30 Agosto 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non sarei così snob nei confronti della sveltina. La sveltina ha il suo perchè, ha una sua dignità!


...e soprattutto la sveltina non dura mezzora ma cinque minuti intensissimi. Mezz'ora avrebbe dovuto lasciare il segno, scopare con un collega per 30 minuti e poi da li in poi non cagarsi nemmeno mi pare quantomeno un comportamento anomalo... Era minidotato il tipo?

:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Agosto 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> ...e soprattutto la sveltina non dura mezzora ma cinque minuti intensissimi. Mezz'ora avrebbe dovuto lasciare il segno, scopare con un collega per 30 minuti e poi da li in poi non cagarsi nemmeno mi pare quantomeno un comportamento anomalo... Era minidotato il tipo?
> 
> :rotfl:


5 minuti?


----------



## Tubarao (30 Agosto 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> ...e soprattutto la sveltina non dura mezzora ma cinque minuti intensissimi. Mezz'ora avrebbe dovuto lasciare il segno, scopare con un collega per 30 minuti e poi da li in poi non cagarsi nemmeno mi pare quantomeno un comportamento anomalo... Era minidotato il tipo?
> 
> :rotfl:


Meno male che c'è il Papero......aò mezz'ora è mezz'ora....mica bau bau micio micio.......cioè....come minimo ci sono stati anche un pò di preliminari...e tu Papero m'insegni che la sveltina non vuole il preliminare....e come il parmigiano sul rigatone allo scoglio


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non sarei così snob nei confronti della sveltina. La sveltina ha il suo perchè, ha una sua dignità!


ben detto: gustizia per le sveltine...che il cielo le conservi brevi ma intense!
quando il tempo è tiranno ma il languore ti prende...la sveltina ti salva


----------



## Papero (30 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Meno male che c'è il Papero......aò mezz'ora è mezz'ora....mica bau bau micio micio.......cioè....come minimo ci sono stati anche un pò di preliminari...e tu Papero m'insegni che la sveltina non vuole il preliminare....e come il parmigiano sul rigatone allo scoglio


Infatti, dai cavolo mezz'ora una sveltina... la sveltina non vuole il preliminare, assolutamente!! Si parte subito in... tromba!


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non sarei così snob nei confronti della sveltina. La sveltina ha il suo perchè, ha una sua dignità!





Papero ha detto:


> ...e soprattutto la sveltina non dura mezzora ma cinque minuti intensissimi. Mezz'ora avrebbe dovuto lasciare il segno, scopare con un collega per 30 minuti e poi da li in poi non cagarsi nemmeno mi pare quantomeno un comportamento anomalo... Era minidotato il tipo?
> 
> :rotfl:


Quoto entrambi. Lothar non mi sembri il grande intenditore che vuoi far credere (scherzo.......o forse no)


----------



## Andy (30 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Cazzo, se il tuo marito sapesse e scoprisse che lui è ancora un tuo collega non crederebbe che sia successo solo una volta. Sta zitta e se vuoi parlare cambia lavoro che è  meglio.


Quoto alla grande: se io fossi tuo marito, inutile poi che ci giri intorno, la prenderei nel peggiore dei modi. Per me la cosa continua o riaccadrà. Qualsiasi cosa tu possa dire: non conterebbe più nulla, credimi. Anche perchè c'è stata fiducia da 4 anni, fiducia tradita, no? 

Io reagirei mooolto male. E ti assicuro che i sensi di colpa maggiori ti verranno in seguito, quando ti renderai conto di aver perso una famiglia, per una storiella di mezz'ora. Sempre lo stesso discorso: i pro e i contro, e vanno pesati bene entrambi.

Il fatto poi che tuo marito sappia che voi due vi vediate costantemente in ufficio e che tra di voi non c'è più nulla ed è tutto come se nulla fosse non vuol dire assolutamente nulla. Anzi, aggraveresti la situazione.

Tu potresti essere poi molto sincera sul fatto di avere un colloquio di lavoro ora normale con lui, ma tu sai cosa pensa il tuo collega di te? Non potete fare finta che non sia successo nulla, c'è stato un rapporto intimo, una penetrazione, uno dei due sicuramente non lo ha dimenticato, e quando vi vedete prima o poi il ricordo di quel solo momento si rifà vivo nella memoria (se c'è stato, come caspita si dimentica un atto orale con una donna che vedi sempre?), il ricordo dell'atto sessuale, anche con qualche particolare. Ne è la riprova che ancora tu ci pensi molto.

Ragion per cui, pensa se lo dici a tuo marito, che belle seghe mentali gli regali su un piatto d'argento...


----------



## lunaiena (30 Agosto 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Stellina e'un scherzo????Allora io o Lunapiena o Chiara che dovremmo fare,vivere dallo psichiatra???Ma daiiiii.....



concordo ..... e nn ho mai pensato di andare dallo psichiatra 
e confessare è la soluzione peggiore....se qualcuno mi confessa quacosa dopo 4 anni mi metto a ridere.....


----------



## lothar57 (30 Agosto 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto entrambi. Lothar non mi sembri il grande intenditore che vuoi far credere (scherzo.......o forse no)


Oggi Farfalla mi punti vero?Allora procedo con ordine;non ho mai detto,trovami dove l'avrei scritto,che sono un grande intenditore di sesso......forse ho banalizzato paragonando mezz'ora di sesso ad una sveltina,purtroppo ho 53 anni e vuoi che non sappia la differenza?A parte che secondo e'lei che per tagliare corto indica invece che una sveltina,1/2 ora di sesso.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Oggi Farfalla mi punti vero?Allora procedo con ordine;non ho mai detto,trovami dove l'avrei scritto,che sono un grande intenditore di sesso......forse ho banalizzato paragonando mezz'ora di sesso ad una sveltina,purtroppo ho 53 anni e vuoi che non sappia la differenza?A parte che secondo e'lei che per tagliare corto indica invece che una sveltina,1/2 ora di sesso.


Mi piacciono gli uomini che sanno cos'è l'ironia


----------



## lunaiena (30 Agosto 2011)

ho una domanda che nn centra niente....
l'uomo che mi voglio fare mi ha promesso sesso sfrenato x 4 ore devo crederci????


----------



## Stellina80 (30 Agosto 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Quoto alla grande: se io fossi tuo marito, inutile poi che ci giri intorno, la prenderei nel peggiore dei modi. Per me la cosa continua o riaccadrà. Qualsiasi cosa tu possa dire: non conterebbe più nulla, credimi. Anche perchè c'è stata fiducia da 4 anni, fiducia tradita, no?
> 
> Io reagirei mooolto male. E ti assicuro che i sensi di colpa maggiori ti verranno in seguito, quando ti renderai conto di aver perso una famiglia, per una storiella di mezz'ora. Sempre lo stesso discorso: i pro e i contro, e vanno pesati bene entrambi.
> 
> ...


A me non interessa cosa pensa il collega, sta di fatto che quando ci capita di stare soli nel suo ufficio o nel mio, nessuno dei due dice o fa nulla per riportare a galla il passato. Io penso molto non a quando abbiamo fatto sesso, al godimento, ai preliminari, alla posizione assunta, ma alla cagata che ho fatto, che non era quello il modo per risolvere i problemi che c'erano tra me e mio marito. 
Se continuassi a pensare al godimento, mica starei qui a farmi le seghe mentali, probabilmente avrei anche continuato la relazione. Ma invece no, perchè non è così. 

P.S.: per tutti gli altri, avete cominciato voi a dire che ho fatto una sveltina, non io!


----------



## Andy (30 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ho una domanda che nn centra niente....
> l'uomo che mi voglio fare mi ha promesso sesso sfrenato x 4 ore devo crederci????


Prima di incontrarti si masturberà 3-4 volte di seguito. Poi con te basta che vada meccanico, tanto non prova più nulla per il dolore...


----------



## Andy (30 Agosto 2011)

Stellina80 ha detto:


> *A me non interessa cosa pensa il collega*, sta di fatto che quando ci capita di stare soli nel suo ufficio o nel mio, nessuno dei due dice o fa nulla per riportare a galla il passato. Io penso molto non a quando abbiamo fatto sesso, al godimento, ai preliminari, alla posizione assunta, ma alla cagata che ho fatto, che non era quello il modo per risolvere i problemi che c'erano tra me e mio marito.
> Se continuassi a pensare al godimento, mica starei qui a farmi le seghe mentali, probabilmente avrei anche continuato la relazione. Ma invece no, perchè non è così.
> 
> P.S.: per tutti gli altri, avete cominciato voi a dire che ho fatto una sveltina, non io!



No, ma se lo dici a tuo marito, a lui interesserà, eccome.


----------



## lothar57 (30 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> concordo ..... e nn ho mai pensato di andare dallo psichiatra
> e confessare è la soluzione peggiore....se qualcuno mi confessa quacosa dopo 4 anni mi metto a ridere.....


Buonasera...Lotharessa.....che piacere averti qua'!!

Un sec poi scappo:ti meravigli?il forum e'fatto anche di queste persone,senza offesa,alquanto....originali.Confessare??mai amica mia,negare sempre e comunque....sai quella della moglie che beccata a letto con l'altro rispnde alle offese del marito con.....''sono io offesa mio caro,come puoi amarmi tanto e credere ai tuoi occhi invece che a quello che ti dico io???Sono sola  nel letto....''


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buonasera...Lotharessa.....che piacere averti qua'!!
> 
> Un sec poi scappo:ti meravigli?il forum e'fatto anche di queste persone,senza offesa,alquanto....originali.Confessare??mai amica mia,negare sempre e comunque....sai quella della moglie che beccata a letto con l'altro rispnde alle offese del marito con.....''sono io offesa mio caro,come puoi amarmi tanto e credere ai tuoi occhi invece che a quello che ti dico io???Sono sola  nel letto....''


Peccato che nessuno qui dentro le ha detto di confessare.....


----------



## Andy (30 Agosto 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Peccato che nessuno qui dentro le ha detto di confessare.....


Aggiunge così peccato al peccato?


----------



## Stellina80 (30 Agosto 2011)

Curiosità: ma voi che mi avete risposto (e vi ringrazio) siete traditori o traditi o entrambe le cose?


----------



## lunaiena (30 Agosto 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Prima di incontrarti si masturberà 3-4 volte di seguito. Poi con te basta che vada meccanico, tanto non prova più nulla per il dolore...


ok grazie


----------



## Andy (30 Agosto 2011)

Stellina80 ha detto:


> Curiosità: ma voi che mi avete risposto (e vi ringrazio) siete traditori o traditi o entrambe le cose?


Io sono tradito. Ho tradito solo con il pensiero. Non pensò riuscirei mai a tradire.


----------



## Stellina80 (30 Agosto 2011)

Quindi in sostanza non dovrei confessare! E io da adesso in poi cosa dovrei pensare di me? Come dovrei vedere tutta questa storia?


----------



## Andy (30 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ok grazie


4 ore manco Rocco Siffredi (forse)


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Aggiunge così peccato al peccato?


----------



## lunaiena (30 Agosto 2011)

Stellina80 ha detto:


> Curiosità: ma voi che mi avete risposto (e vi ringrazio) siete traditori o traditi o entrambe le cose?


io sto x tradire.....e nn lo confessero


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2011)

Stellina80 ha detto:


> Quindi in sostanza non dovrei confessare! E io da adesso in poi cosa dovrei pensare di me? Come dovrei vedere tutta questa storia?


Non ha senso confessare un singolo episodio successo 4 anni fà, che non si è ripetuto e che non  hai intenzione di ripetere. Saremmo solo uno scaricarsi la coscienza e dare un dolore gratuito a tuo marito. Mi sembra che tu lo ami e che non hai problemi con lui quindi direi che dovresti mettere una pietra sopra a questa storia e andare avanti. Perdonati mi sembra arrivato il momento!!!Nessuno è perfetto, hai sbagliato, hai riconosciuto la tua colpa, datti la possibilità di essere felice con tuo marito..

P.S. Sono stata una traditrice ammesso che sia rilevante (una storia di due anni e mezzo)


----------



## lunaiena (30 Agosto 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> 4 ore manco Rocco Siffredi (forse)



è cosi che mi ha convinto...
e mi ha messo in testa cose che lo so sono impossibili ma ha detto che x lui no .....quindi sara un flop????


----------



## Andy (30 Agosto 2011)

Stellina80 ha detto:


> Quindi in sostanza non dovrei confessare! E io da adesso in poi cosa dovrei pensare di me? Come dovrei vedere tutta questa storia?


Convivici. Se ti riesce immaginatela come se fosse stata una esperienza venuta prima del tuo uomo, come un qualcosa che avevi anche diritto a fare senza dovere nulla a nessuno, perchè eri libera. Non è così, ma sono passati molti anni oramai.

Immagina tutti quegli uomini che si sposano, che sono stati fedeli, non hanno mai tradito che... però sono andati almeno una volta con una prostituta. Ce ne sono, ce ne sono... secondo te lo andrebbero a raccontare? Fino alla morte, non esiste.
Tienitelo per te, è stato parte della tua esperienza, e non crucciarti perchè sei in buona fede in quanto hai deciso di vivere con il tuo uomo e non di fargli del male. Lui vede questo ora, e fagliela godere solo a lui questa tua scelta


----------



## Andy (30 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> è cosi che mi ha convinto...
> e mi ha messo in testa cose che lo so sono impossibili ma ha detto che x lui no .....quindi sara un flop????


Mah, io non sono un super, mi ritengo normale nelle prestazioni. Ho conosciuto però dei ragazzi dei quali alcune donne ne parlavano alla grande per le prestazioni. Ma arrivare ad ore... insomma ce ne vuole. Ma non per altro, perchè fisiologicamente l'uomo è fatto proprio così: puoi venire più volte, ma ogni volta provi sempre meno piacere (perchè la benzina liquida termina), poi cominci a provare dolore, sebbene l'erezione rimanga.

Ma che è un forum porno?


----------



## Andy (30 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> io sto x tradire.....e nn lo confessero



Però detto tra noi, spero di non incontrare mai una come te... Naturalmente in tono scherzoso, ma drammaticamente sincero


----------



## lunaiena (30 Agosto 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Però detto tra noi, spero di non incontrare mai una come te... Naturalmente in tono scherzoso, ma drammaticamente sincero


scusa posso chederti il xche...


----------



## Andy (30 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> è cosi che mi ha convinto...
> e mi ha messo in testa cose che lo so sono impossibili ma ha detto che x lui no .....quindi sara un flop????


Poi c'è qualcuno che sa usare tecniche particolari, ma ci vuole una concentrazione del demonio


----------



## Tubarao (30 Agosto 2011)

Stellina80 ha detto:


> Quindi in sostanza non dovrei confessare! E io da adesso in poi cosa dovrei pensare di me? Come dovrei vedere tutta questa storia?


Sul confessare o meno penso che il plebiscito di NO sia chiaro. Cosa devi pensare di te ? Assolutamente niente. Come dicono gli americani ? Shit Happens. Ogni tanto capita di pestare qualcosa, pulisciti le scarpe e continua. Come dovresti vedere tutta questa storia ? Prima di tutto smetti di permettere alla storia di rovinarti la vita, sicuramente in questi 4 anni di cose di cui dovresti esser fiera ne avrai fatte, ecco, allora pensa a quelle. E quando invece ti ricapiterà di ripensare a quello che ti è successo è semplicemente qualcosa che ti è accaduta. Fidati, ti capiterà prima o poi di essere seduta al tavolo di un pub con qualche amica e sentire da una di loro un commento sul barista del tipo: "Guardate che figo...aaah se non fossi sposata...", tu la guarderai, ti farai una mezza risatina di sottecchi e una volta tornata a casa penserai: "Si vabbè carino il barista, ma guarda che bel pezzo di manzo mi ritrovo nel letto"......e mi fermo qui perchè poi scadiamo nell X-Rated


----------



## Andy (30 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> scusa posso chederti il xche...


Io intendevo nel senso di passare per il tradito, non l'amante, visto che con i tradimenti ho fatto 30 e non voglio fare 31...


----------



## lothar57 (30 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ho una domanda che nn centra niente....
> l'uomo che mi voglio fare mi ha promesso sesso sfrenato x 4 ore devo crederci????


ma daiiiiii,io faccio l'esatto contrario.Alla tipa con la quale mi vedro'venerdi',forse,ho chiarito che non si aspetti sesso subito,e lei e'stata felice,meno pressione,anche per me,le cose certe mi urtano,e guarda che ci siamo visti e piaciuti.
Poi magari li'succede che..e mica mi tiro indietro,ma non programmo,come fa'il tuo amico.
4 ore dentro al motel???dura...molto dura,io scappo prima...mica sara'un carcerato in licenzia premio..perche'sai fare certe promesse ad una sconosciuta....


----------



## Tubarao (30 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> è cosi che mi ha convinto...
> e mi ha messo in testa cose che lo so sono impossibili ma ha detto che x lui no .....quindi sara un flop????


E' arrivato superman.

Luna, hai beccato un portatore di Sacro Membro, uno di quelli che dopo che gli abbassi i boxer come minimo si aspettano da te un'espressione di meraviglia del tipo: "Mamma guarda, un membro", e guai a te se non gliela fai, sarebbero capaci di tenrti il broncio per tutta la serata. 

Cavolo, se fossi donna, uno come questo mi verrebbe voglia d'incontrarlo solo per ridurlo una caccoletta.

Ma se proprio devi tradire, uno un tantinello meglio proprio no eeehh ?


----------



## lunaiena (30 Agosto 2011)

Stellina80 ha detto:


> Quindi in sostanza non dovrei confessare! E io da adesso in poi cosa dovrei pensare di me? Come dovrei vedere tutta questa storia?



da nuova iscritta anche io....dico che stellina stasera sara in crisi dopo una giornata in questo forum
l'ho passato ieri che ero in crisi.... io fossi in te nn confesserei ....xo se per toglierti un peso fallo o almeno parlane con qualcuno di reale che credi riesca a capirti...


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> è cosi che mi ha convinto...
> e mi ha messo in testa cose che lo so sono impossibili ma ha detto che x lui no .....quindi sara un flop????


Non so se sarà un flop ma un uomo che per convincerti ti fa l'elenco delle acrobazie che fa a letto a me fa l'effetto opposto....mi mette tristezza


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' arrivato superman.
> 
> Luna, hai beccato un portatore di Sacro Membro, uno di quelli che dopo che gli abbassi i boxer come minimo si aspettano da te un'espressione di meraviglia del tipo: "Mamma guarda, un membro", e guai a te se non gliela fai, sarebbero capaci di tenrti il broncio per tutta la serata.
> 
> ...


Straquoto....


----------



## lunaiena (30 Agosto 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma daiiiiii,io faccio l'esatto contrario.Alla tipa con la quale mi vedro'venerdi',forse,ho chiarito che non si aspetti sesso subito,e lei e'stata felice,meno pressione,anche per me,le cose certe mi urtano,e guarda che ci siamo visti e piaciuti.
> Poi magari li'succede che..e mica mi tiro indietro,ma non programmo,come fa'il tuo amico.
> 4 ore dentro al motel???dura...molto dura,io scappo prima...mica sara'un carcerato in licenzia premio..perche'sai fare certe promesse ad una sconosciuta....



forte... nn è un carcerato ma nn l'ho fa da mesi....pauraaaa
comunque nn ci credevo


----------



## Tubarao (30 Agosto 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Straquoto....


Allora....ti è piaciuto.......???

A sapello prima me portavo i vibratori



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (30 Agosto 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non so se sarà un flop ma un uomo che per convincerti ti fa l'elenco delle acrobazie che fa a letto a me fa l'effetto opposto....mi mette tristezza


prende 

guarda che di solito anche a me xo.... questo è talmente buffo che ti viene proprio voglia di vedere fino a che punto  prende per il culo


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' arrivato superman.
> 
> Luna, hai beccato un portatore di Sacro Membro, uno di quelli che dopo che gli abbassi i boxer come minimo si aspettano da te un'espressione di meraviglia del tipo: "Mamma guarda, un membro", e guai a te se non gliela fai, sarebbero capaci di tenrti il broncio per tutta la serata.
> 
> ...



eheheheh.... grande Tuba!


----------



## Andy (30 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> *forte... nn è un carcerato ma nn l'ho fa da mesi....pauraaaa
> comunque nn ci credevo*


A maggior ragione durerebbe 5 minuti... esploderebbe perchè è in pressione


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> prende
> 
> guarda che di solito anche a me xo.... questo è talmente buffo che ti viene proprio voglia di vedere fino a che punto  prende per il culo


Scusa ma non ti capisco. Ti piace o no? PErchè io non tradisco mio marito con uno buffo e per vedere fin dove arriva....mah


----------



## lunaiena (30 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' arrivato superman.
> 
> Luna, hai beccato un portatore di Sacro Membro, uno di quelli che dopo che gli abbassi i boxer come minimo si aspettano da te un'espressione di meraviglia del tipo: "Mamma guarda, un membro", e guai a te se non gliela fai, sarebbero capaci di tenrti il broncio per tutta la serata.
> 
> ...


cerchero di ricordarmelo grazie...


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Allora....ti è piaciuto.......???
> 
> A sapello prima me portavo i vibratori
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Tuba tu mi farai licenziare....


----------



## lunaiena (30 Agosto 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa ma non ti capisco. Ti piace o no? PErchè io non tradisco mio marito con uno buffo e per vedere fin dove arriva....mah



mi piace xche è buffo....
comunque grazie questa frase mi fa pensare  effettivamente a quello che sto per fare ......
una grandissima cazzata....


----------



## Andy (30 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> mi piace xche è buffo....
> comunque grazie questa frase mi fa pensare  effettivamente a quello che sto per fare ......
> *una grandissima cazzata....*


In effetti pensaci bene. Naturalmente non conosco la faccenda, ma se tu pensi che possa essere una cazzata consumare un tradimento con un uomo così...
E comunque, uno che si millanta di cose di questo tipo, sei sicura che non sia anche uno che dopo va in giro a raccontare di te al mondo intero? Non sarebbe bello poi passare di bocca in bocca...


----------



## Tubarao (30 Agosto 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> E comunque, uno che si millanta di cose di questo tipo, sei sicura che non sia anche uno che dopo *va in giro a raccontare di te al mondo intero?* Non sarebbe bello poi passare di bocca in bocca...


In effetti.......il tipo ci stà tutto.....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Agosto 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> In effetti pensaci bene. Naturalmente non conosco la faccenda, ma se tu pensi che possa essere una cazzata consumare un tradimento con un uomo così...
> E comunque, uno che si millanta di cose di questo tipo, sei sicura che non sia anche uno che dopo va in giro a raccontare di te al mondo intero? *Non sarebbe bello poi passare di bocca in bocca*...


E perchè no? Aumenti le possibilità di avere altre avventure interessanti


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E perchè no? Aumenti le possibilità di avere altre avventure interessanti


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Andy (30 Agosto 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E perchè no? Aumenti le possibilità di avere altre avventure interessanti



Contente voi...


----------



## lothar57 (30 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> forte... nn è un carcerato ma nn l'ho fa da mesi....pauraaaa
> comunque nn ci credevo




Lunaaaaaaaa adesso se Minerva mi chiama maestro fa'bene.................ma le bevi tutte??
non lo fa' da mesi.....che pataccata.Io ho fatto in modo che la mia amica mi chiedesse''ah allora tu e tua moglie siete fratello e sorella a letto???''....eh si' tesoro.Invece con il cavolo che lo siamo.

Stai attenta Lothar sente puzza di bruciato.....e'una storia stramba, e comunque chi sara'mai forse ilmitico Rocco?
Diffidare di chi promette,ma quello che scrivo lo assimili o no,mia cara?


----------



## lothar57 (30 Agosto 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E perchè no? Aumenti le possibilità di avere altre avventure interessanti


Ma Chiara,sinceramente un'uomo che perche'ti ha visto in foto e sentito al cell,ti promette 4 ore di sesso...dai non ridere che ti vedo......tu l'incontreresti?oltretutto pare non sia Bova....se dici di si'...ti degrado da fine e astuta volpe del sito,a...fagiana.


----------



## Tubarao (30 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> una grandissima cazzata....


Per tutto quello che è stato detto in queste 10 pagine, non sarebbe una cazzata a prescindere, diciamo che forse sarebbe una cazzata farlo con questo tomo.........

Diciamo che un bel "Tradimento rimandato a data da destinarsi per carenza di candidati seri" non sarebbe male, IMHO.


----------



## Simy (30 Agosto 2011)

Stellina80 ha detto:


> Curiosità: ma voi che mi avete risposto (e vi ringrazio) siete traditori o traditi o entrambe le cose?


io tradita


----------



## Eliade (30 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' arrivato superman.
> 
> Luna, hai beccato un portatore di Sacro Membro, uno di quelli che dopo che gli abbassi i boxer come minimo si aspettano da te un'espressione di meraviglia del tipo: "Mamma guarda, un membro", e guai a te se non gliela fai, sarebbero capaci di tenrti il broncio per tutta la serata.
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (30 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Per tutto quello che è stato detto in queste 10 pagine, non sarebbe una cazzata a prescindere, diciamo che forse sarebbe una cazzata farlo con questo tomo.........
> 
> Diciamo che un bel "Tradimento rimandato a data da destinarsi per carenza di candidati seri" non sarebbe male, IMHO.


:up:


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> In effetti.......il tipo ci stà tutto.....


Complimenti per l'avatar..Era quello che avevi all'inizio ma era statico vero?
Ti si addice parecchio


----------



## lunaiena (30 Agosto 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E perchè no? Aumenti le possibilità di avere altre avventure interessanti




potrebbe essere un'idea .....dopotutto si vive una volta sola....


----------



## lunaiena (30 Agosto 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ma Chiara,sinceramente un'uomo che perche'ti ha visto in foto e sentito al cell,ti promette 4 ore di sesso...dai non ridere che ti vedo......tu l'incontreresti?oltretutto pare non sia Bova....se dici di si'...ti degrado da fine e astuta volpe del sito,a...fagiana.


olre foto e sentiti al cell gia ci siamo visti..... gia cia provato ....gia è stato cacciato .....poi è tornato alla carica
e a me fa impazzire


----------



## passante (30 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> è cosi che mi ha convinto...
> e mi ha messo in testa cose che lo so sono impossibili ma ha detto che x lui no .....quindi sara un flop????


boh. forse che sì forse che no. però in generale più uno si vanta meno ha sostanza. c'era un mio amico che diceva (di un altro): "parla sempre del suo pene perchè è l'unico modo di ricordarsi che ce l'ha" :carneval::carneval:


----------



## Simy (30 Agosto 2011)

passante ha detto:


> boh. forse che sì forse che no. però in generale più uno si vanta meno ha sostanza. c'era un mio amico che diceva (di un altro): "*parla sempre del suo pene perchè è l'unico modo di ricordarsi che ce l'ha*" :carneval::carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
questa mi mancava! me la segno e me la rivendo alla prima occasione utile!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Agosto 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ma Chiara,sinceramente un'uomo che perche'ti ha visto in foto e sentito al cell,ti promette 4 ore di sesso...dai non ridere che ti vedo......tu l'incontreresti?oltretutto pare non sia Bova....se dici di si'...ti degrado da fine e astuta volpe del sito,a...fagiana.


Incontrarlo e credere alle corbellerie che racconta sono due cose distinte.

E poi ha promesso lui, se non ce la fa so' ca@@i sua


----------



## Andy (30 Agosto 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Incontrarlo e credere alle corbellerie che racconta sono due cose distinte.
> 
> E poi ha promesso lui, se non ce la fa so' ca@@i sua


Però scusa, mi sembra che sia diventata una questione del tipo "ce la fa/non ce la fa". 
Sbaglio o si commette un tradimento? Io ne sono contrario, ma almeno vorrei leggere di una motivazione un pò più elevata...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Agosto 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Però scusa, mi sembra che sia diventata una questione del tipo "ce la fa/non ce la fa".
> Sbaglio o si commette un tradimento? Io ne sono contrario, ma almeno vorrei leggere di *una motivazione un pò più elevata*...



Il tradimento qui è già bello che consumato.
Quale altissima motivazione dovrebbe esserci?

Mi sembra di sentire quei sociologi/psicologi/esperti che lamentano la scarsa intelligenza dei quattordicenni.
Ma un quattordicenne medio chi dovrebbe essere? Einstein?


----------



## Andy (30 Agosto 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Il tradimento qui è già bello che consumato.
> Quale altissima motivazione dovrebbe esserci?
> 
> Mi sembra di sentire quei sociologi/psicologi/esperti che lamentano la scarsa intelligenza dei quattordicenni.
> Ma un quattordicenne medio chi dovrebbe essere? Einstein?


Beh, pensare che la mia donna mi tradisca *perchè* è nata una specie di sfida per verificare se un uomo la soddisfi o meno per 4 ore è cattivissima come motivazione.
Almeno un pò di attrazione fisica chiedo


----------



## Simy (30 Agosto 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *Il tradimento qui è già bello che consumato.
> Quale altissima motivazione dovrebbe esserci?*Mi sembra di sentire quei sociologi/psicologi/esperti che lamentano la scarsa intelligenza dei quattordicenni.
> Ma un quattordicenne medio chi dovrebbe essere? Einstein?


Vero Chiara! 
infatti lei ha già deciso che vuole andare fino in fondo......

anche se io personalmente non condivido; nel suo caso non ne capisco proprio la motivazione....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Agosto 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Beh, pensare che la *mia donna* mi tradisca *perchè* è nata una specie di sfida per verificare se un uomo la soddisfi o meno per 4 ore è cattivissima come motivazione.
> Almeno un pò di attrazione fisica chiedo


Risposta sbagliata.
Sei eliminato.


----------



## Andy (30 Agosto 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Risposta sbagliata.
> Sei eliminato.


Ok mi vado ad impiccare, 

a domani


----------



## Simy (30 Agosto 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Beh, pensare che la mia donna mi tradisca *perchè* è nata *una specie di s*fida per verificare se un uomo la soddisfi o meno per 4 ore è cattivissima come motivazione.
> Almeno un pò di attrazione fisica chiedo


non mi pareva questo il motivo...ma forse non ho capito io


----------



## Papero (31 Agosto 2011)

Stellina80 ha detto:


> Curiosità: ma voi che mi avete risposto (e vi ringrazio) siete traditori o traditi o entrambe le cose?


Io sono un traditore a mia volta tradito dalla mia amante. Sono completo, modestamente k:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (31 Agosto 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Io sono un traditore a mia volta tradito dalla mia amante. Sono completo, modestamente k:


ehm ... mi scusi ... ma le amanti non tradiscono gli amanti, li abbandonano


----------



## contepinceton (31 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ho una domanda che nn centra niente....
> l'uomo che mi voglio fare mi ha promesso sesso sfrenato x 4 ore devo crederci????


Grandissimo tema.
Non lo so.
Ma posso dirti una cosa da maschio: se la voglia è tanta, dentro di te le fantasie sono tante.
A me ha sempre colpito enormemente il rallentare del tempo dentro di me quando sto facendo sesso, per cui, mi pare di essere ore che pompo come un dannato invece sono venti minuti.
Una dritta invece, da confidenze di donne, vedi di essere rassicurante con lui.
Mi hanno detto che spesso, chi ha bisogno di promettere tanto, lo fa per darsi un tono, un contegno, è un modo di vincere l'intensa emozione che provi verso una donna che desideri.
Tutto può andare storto eh? A me una volta è capitato di non riuscire ad avere un'erezione per tutta una serata, niente da fare eh?
Ed eravamo in un albergo...lei mi disse, dai ma perchè non mi porti al ristorante? E andammo, bellissima serata, poi andammo in un locale, e io mi dicevo...dai scusami, non ce la fo, colpa dell'alcool...
Tornammo all'albergo e lei mi disse, maddai, non ti va neanche di dormire con me?
Salimmo, io mi addormentavo in piedi...
Non so che cosa mi capitò, iniziai a baciarla dolcemente, e per la miseria diddio...sfornai una minuta spranga di acciaio...

La mattina dopo...io le dissi...
Ehm scusami, tanto per ieri sera, guarda sono imbarazzatissimo, non trovi che ho problemi, che devo prendere viagra, cialis...e lei rise come una pazza eh?

Mi fa torno subito...
Torna su tutta felice dicendo che aveva ottenuto il permesso per la stanza fino alle dodici! 
E passai una mattina da lupetto...
Poi mi disse, dai eri stanco, stressato, vedi ti sei rilassato, abbiamo fatto l'amore, abbiamo dormito abbracciati e ora eccoti qui come nuovo...


----------



## Stellina80 (31 Agosto 2011)

Stasera ero ancora un po' in menata, peró ho seguito il consiglio di alcuni di voi e ho pensato a 'sta cosa come a qual osa che è capitato e non mi è piaciuto. E 'sta cosa appariva un po' più leggera. 
Come dice mia cugina "ma vaffankiulo! Basta! Ormai è passata! Basta solo starci più attenti!!" : lei lo ha detto riferito a tutta un'altra cosa, ma che l'ha scossa un po', fortunatamente finita bene! Ma penso che ora posso dire anche io così. 


Traditori!! Ma voi non vi siete mai sentite un po' merde o sono solo io l'aliena?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (31 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ho una domanda che nn centra niente....
> l'uomo che mi voglio fare mi ha promesso sesso sfrenato x 4 ore devo crederci????


dipende da quanto ci vuoi credere. possibile ...


----------



## contepinceton (31 Agosto 2011)

Stellina80 ha detto:


> Stasera ero ancora un po' in menata, peró ho seguito il consiglio di alcuni di voi e ho pensato a 'sta cosa come a qual osa che è capitato e non mi è piaciuto. E 'sta cosa appariva un po' più leggera.
> Come dice mia cugina "ma vaffankiulo! Basta! Ormai è passata! Basta solo starci più attenti!!" : lei lo ha detto riferito a tutta un'altra cosa, ma che l'ha scossa un po', fortunatamente finita bene! Ma penso che ora posso dire anche io così.
> 
> 
> Traditori!! Ma voi non vi siete mai sentite un po' merde o sono solo io l'aliena?


Tra merde se se intende.
Un uomo e una donna della stessa risma si intendono benissimo fidati.
I guai iniziano quando i valori che tu hai, sono cazzate per quell'altro.
Tu la fai comunque più grande di quel che è, e temo che ti aggrappi a sta cosa con spirito autolesionistico.
Ma ti consiglieri un libro perchè i tuoi discorsi mi riportano a lei:

La novelle Joustine del Marchese De Sade

Ehi non sto scherzando eh?
Ma tu segui la vicenda di Justine...


----------



## Daniele (31 Agosto 2011)

4 ore!!! Chiara, non so una cosa, ma mi ricordo anni ed anni fa quando con la mia prima ex avevamo tempistiche di tutto rispetto notai nella mia lei...una certa noia dopo la mezz'ora. Oh, fidatevi che ci so fare, ma dopo 1 ora di "tump tump tump" in tutte le posizioni anche più bislacche, cioè oltre che sfinirti non ne puoi sinceramente più! Cioè ma era strana la mia ex che preferiva poco ma molto intenso (come l'attuale) che una dimostrazione del kamasutra integrale???


----------



## lunaiena (31 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Grandissimo tema.
> Non lo so.
> Ma posso dirti una cosa da maschio: se la voglia è tanta, dentro di te le fantasie sono tante.
> A me ha sempre colpito enormemente il rallentare del tempo dentro di me quando sto facendo sesso, per cui, mi pare di essere ore che pompo come un dannato invece sono venti minuti.
> ...


capito..... io nn ci conto pero  ci spero.....


----------



## lothar57 (31 Agosto 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Il tradimento qui è già bello che consumato.
> Quale altissima motivazione dovrebbe esserci?
> 
> Mi sembra di sentire quei sociologi/psicologi/esperti che lamentano la scarsa intelligenza dei quattordicenni.
> Ma un quattordicenne medio chi dovrebbe essere? Einstein?


ma certo Chiara,il tradimento nasce nel momento in cui accendiamo il pc,andiamo in chat etc...
Concordo molto sai...


----------



## lothar57 (31 Agosto 2011)

Stellina80 ha detto:


> Curiosità: ma voi che mi avete risposto (e vi ringrazio) siete traditori o traditi o entrambe le cose?


Io sono traditore,non solo della moglie,anche dell'altra


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> 4 ore!!! Chiara, non so una cosa, ma mi ricordo anni ed anni fa quando con la mia prima ex avevamo tempistiche di tutto rispetto notai nella mia lei...una certa noia dopo la mezz'ora. Oh, fidatevi che ci so fare, ma dopo 1 ora di "tump tump tump" in tutte le posizioni anche più bislacche, cioè oltre che sfinirti non ne puoi sinceramente più! Cioè ma era strana la mia ex che preferiva poco ma molto intenso (come l'attuale) che una dimostrazione del kamasutra integrale???


Poco (beh, non tre minuti, intendiamoci, quelli lasciamoli alla canzone dei Negramaro), intenso ed (eventualmente) ripetuto a piacere di entrambi.

Direi di chiudere qui, ne abbiamo parlato fin troppo.  

^^


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Agosto 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma certo Chiara,il tradimento nasce nel momento in cui accendiamo il pc,andiamo in chat etc...
> Concordo molto sai...


Di solito nel momento in cui accendo il pc nasce la mia giornata di lavoro, con annesse pause ricreative su tradimento.net


----------



## Patrizia (31 Agosto 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> ...e soprattutto la sveltina non dura mezzora ma cinque minuti intensissimi. Mezz'ora avrebbe dovuto lasciare il segno, scopare con un collega per 30 minuti e poi da li in poi non cagarsi nemmeno mi pare quantomeno un comportamento anomalo... Era minidotato il tipo?
> 
> :rotfl:


Bah....ognuno ha i suoi tempi. Più che minidotato è precoce uno che se la sbriga in cinque minuti.
Mezz'ora io neanche me la ricorderei.


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2011)

passante ha detto:


> boh. forse che sì forse che no. però in generale più uno si vanta meno ha sostanza. c'era un mio amico che diceva (di un altro): "parla sempre del suo pene perchè è l'unico modo di ricordarsi che ce l'ha" :carneval::carneval:


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
Quoto..

Luna, proprio perché si vive una volta sola, non credi sarebbe il caso di mettere seriamente in discussione un matrimonio che ti porta a credere alle fandonie di un omuncolo "arrapato" (perché non so, non sono poi tanto convinta che lui sia arrapato quanto te)?


----------



## Nausicaa (31 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> 4 ore!!! Chiara, non so una cosa, ma mi ricordo anni ed anni fa quando con la mia prima ex avevamo tempistiche di tutto rispetto notai nella mia lei...una certa noia dopo la mezz'ora. Oh, fidatevi che ci so fare, ma dopo 1 ora di "tump tump tump" in tutte le posizioni anche più bislacche, cioè oltre che sfinirti non ne puoi sinceramente più! Cioè ma era strana la mia ex che preferiva poco ma molto intenso (come l'attuale) che una dimostrazione del kamasutra integrale???


Dipende...
Ho conosciuto un uomo che come dici tu era poco ma molto intenso.... di buono aveva che era in grado di fare questo poco ma intenso più volte di seguito.... altrimenti ti lascia un languorino....
4 ore di zum zum ridurrebbero la patatina di una donna a fuoco, e non è bello quando ti brucia...
L'ideale, sono 4 ore di varie cosette, zum zum intervallati da altro


----------



## Stellina80 (31 Agosto 2011)

Patrizia ha detto:


> Bah....ognuno ha i suoi tempi. Più che minidotato è precoce uno che se la sbriga in cinque minuti.
> Mezz'ora io neanche me la ricorderei.



Cioè ma allora non avete capito niente di quello che ho scritto!!!!!!!
Non è la mezzora di sesso, la trombata, le posizioni assunte, ma quello che ho fatto, cioè è aver tradito mio marito, avergli fatto un torto, AVER SBAGLIATO che mi disturba!!!! 
CAPITOOOOOOOOO????? Che caxxo me ne frega di quello che è stato fatto in mezzora: le posizioni fatte nemmeno io me le ricordo!!! Di quella mezzora mi ricordo forse un attimo...


----------



## Ospite2 (31 Agosto 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Dipende...
> Ho conosciuto un uomo che come dici tu era poco ma molto intenso.... di buono aveva che era in grado di fare questo poco ma intenso più volte di seguito.... altrimenti ti lascia un languorino....
> 4 ore di zum zum ridurrebbero la patatina di una donna a fuoco, e non è bello quando ti brucia...
> L'ideale, sono 4 ore di varie cosette, zum zum intervallati da altro


Anche un film :-D


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Agosto 2011)

Stellina80 ha detto:


> Cioè ma allora non avete capito niente di quello che ho scritto!!!!!!!
> Non è la mezzora di sesso, la trombata, le posizioni assunte, ma quello che ho fatto, cioè è aver tradito mio marito, avergli fatto un torto, AVER SBAGLIATO che mi disturba!!!!
> CAPITOOOOOOOOO????? Che caxxo me ne frega di quello che è stato fatto in mezzora: le posizioni fatte nemmeno io me le ricordo!!! Di quella mezzora mi ricordo forse un attimo...


Non ti arrabbiare, erano solo degli innocenti ot.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Agosto 2011)

Stellina80 ha detto:


> Cioè ma allora non avete capito niente di quello che ho scritto!!!!!!!
> Non è la mezzora di sesso, la trombata, le posizioni assunte, ma quello che ho fatto, cioè è aver tradito mio marito, avergli fatto un torto, AVER SBAGLIATO che mi disturba!!!!
> CAPITOOOOOOOOO????? Che caxxo me ne frega di quello che è stato fatto in mezzora: le posizioni fatte nemmeno io me le ricordo!!! Di quella mezzora mi ricordo forse un attimo...


Non ti arrabbiare. Purtroppo o perfortuna il forum è anche questo. Si divaga, basta una battuta per creare pagine di Ot su delle cazzate.


----------



## Minerva (31 Agosto 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Anche un film :-D


oh, brava, persa
una partita a ramino, rubamazzetto.parole crociate, un libro.
cose briose ...non sempre la solita noia del su e giù giù e sù.metti pure in diagonale ma è sempre la stessa roba:sorriso3:


----------



## Ospite2 (31 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> oh, brava, persa
> una partita a ramino, rubamazzetto.parole crociate, un libro.
> cose briose ...non sempre la solita noia del su e giù giù e sù.metti pure in diagonale ma è sempre la stessa roba:sorriso3:


Si può anche vincere... :-D


----------



## Papero (31 Agosto 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ehm ... mi scusi ... ma le amanti non tradiscono gli amanti, li abbandonano


Io l'ho sempre considerato come un tradimento perchè eravamo molto presi l'uno dell'altra e stavamo per separararci dai rispettivi coniugi per vivere "finalmente" la nostra storia alla luce del sole... 



lothar57 ha detto:


> Io sono traditore,non solo della moglie,anche dell'altra


Essere sposati, avere un'amante - e ingannare quest'ultima con qualunque altra creatura, questo da un po' l'impressione di ritornare fedeli alla propria moglie - sembra. - Sacha Guitry -


----------



## Quibbelqurz (31 Agosto 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Io l'ho sempre considerato come un tradimento perchè eravamo molto presi l'uno dell'altra e stavamo per separararci dai rispettivi coniugi per vivere "finalmente" la nostra storia alla luce del sole...


Allora non hai ben chiaro il ruolo che copri(vi). Da amante non si ha nessun diritto sull'altro, e quindi non c'è tradimento. Se l'hai vissuto come tale, è perché hai creduto più nella scappatella che nella storia


----------



## Daniele (31 Agosto 2011)

Stellina80, ma tuo marito in questi anni ti ha ignorata oppure dava per naturrale  di non doverti fare la corte tutti i dì! Sai, a prescindere un marito non fa la corte tutti i giorni, se no morirebbe dopo pochi anni per fatiche impreviste, mente capisco bene che un altro uomo che ti fa sentire importante ti fa pensare che il marito sia disinteressato, ma alla fine non è mai così, anzi, per logica numerica, chi oggi ti corteggia, domani se ne fotterà, nel migliore dei casi ogni tanto sarà galante, nel peggiore sarà un mostro.
Però ti posso capire, ma allo stesso tempo capisco il tuo dolore per aver tradito, ma hai esppiato per 4 anni e forse il caso che inzi a vivere, dire a tuo marito servirebbe solo per fargli un secondo torto, non credo che tu voglia fare due torti a lui, il tempo per dirglielo è passato da 4 anni, il tempo per spaccare le gambine al tuo collega anche.


----------



## Papero (31 Agosto 2011)

Patrizia ha detto:


> Bah....ognuno ha i suoi tempi. Più che minidotato è precoce uno che se la sbriga in cinque minuti.
> Mezz'ora io neanche me la ricorderei.


Cinque minuti era per dare un minutaggio ad un atto quasi animalesco, senza preliminari. Io non ho mai preso il tempo delle mie prestazioni per fortuna 

Per tornare a stellina ormai quello che è fatto è fatto, dovrai convivere con il rimorso della stronzata che hai fatto, inutile che t'incazzi con noi! Oppure diglielo e vedi che succede


----------



## Sole (31 Agosto 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Cinque minuti era per dare un minutaggio ad un atto quasi animalesco, senza preliminari. Io non ho mai preso il tempo delle mie prestazioni per fortuna
> 
> Per tornare a stellina ormai quello che è fatto è fatto, dovrai convivere con il rimorso della stronzata che hai fatto, inutile che t'incazzi con noi! Oppure diglielo e vedi che succede


Concordo!


----------



## Sole (31 Agosto 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Allora non hai ben chiaro il ruolo che copri(vi). Da amante non si ha nessun diritto sull'altro, e quindi non c'è tradimento. Se l'hai vissuto come tale, è perché hai creduto più nella scappatella che nella storia


Sono d'accordo, ma non completamente. Per me i diritti non dipendono tanto dal ruolo che si ricopre nella vita di una persona, ma dal tipo di 'contratto', implicito o esplicito, che c'è alla base del rapporto -qualunque rapporto- con un'altra persona.
Se nei miei rapporti d'amore, di sesso o di amicizia do e chiedo sincerità, qualunque atto venga meno a questa richiesta posso viverlo come un piccolo o grande tradimento, a seconda dei casi. Certo che, a seconda del ruolo che ricopro, potrò rivendicare più o meno ufficialmente e legittimamente i miei diritti, questo è indubbio.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Agosto 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo, ma non completamente. Per me i diritti non dipendono tanto dal ruolo che si ricopre nella vita di una persona, ma dal tipo di 'contratto', implicito o esplicito, che c'è alla base del rapporto -qualunque rapporto- con un'altra persona.
> Se nei miei rapporti d'amore, di sesso o di amicizia do e chiedo sincerità, qualunque atto venga meno a questa richiesta posso viverlo come un piccolo o grande tradimento, a seconda dei casi. Certo che, a seconda del ruolo che ricopro, potrò rivendicare più o meno ufficialmente e legittimamente i miei diritti, questo è indubbio.


Brava! Brava!
In questo senso sono state eleborate le promesse nel mio blog.


----------



## Stellina80 (31 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Stellina80, ma tuo marito in questi anni ti ha ignorata oppure dava per naturrale  di non doverti fare la corte tutti i dì! Sai, a prescindere un marito non fa la corte tutti i giorni, se no morirebbe dopo pochi anni per fatiche impreviste, mente capisco bene che un altro uomo che ti fa sentire importante ti fa pensare che il marito sia disinteressato, ma alla fine non è mai così, anzi, per logica numerica, chi oggi ti corteggia, domani se ne fotterà, nel migliore dei casi ogni tanto sarà galante, nel peggiore sarà un mostro.
> Però ti posso capire, ma allo stesso tempo capisco il tuo dolore per aver tradito, ma hai esppiato per 4 anni e forse il caso che inzi a vivere, dire a tuo marito servirebbe solo per fargli un secondo torto, non credo che tu voglia fare due torti a lui, il tempo per dirglielo è passato da 4 anni, il tempo per spaccare le gambine al tuo collega anche.


4 anni fa, quando è successo, eravamo insieme da 9 anni, sposati da nemmeno 1  e non mi faceva la corte sempre sempre tutti i giorni. Però quando è successo il fatto, lui alcuni mesi prima aveva conosciuto un'altra ragazza che faceva volontariato con lui: quando c'erano le riunioni una volta alla settimana, lui mi tornava a casa verso l'1 o le 2 (mentre prima di conoscerla tornava sempre entro mezzanotte) e mi diceva "abbiamo chiacchierato!" e poi questa che telefonava tutti i giorni (o quasi) all'ora di cena e me lo teneva sempre attaccato per mezzora buona, lui mi diceva "abbiamo chiacchierato, si deve sfogare perchè a lei piace un tipo che non se la fila!". E' chiaro che io cercavo di fargli capire che mi dava fastidio la cosa, ma lui probabilmente non l'ha capito o io non sono stata abbastanza chiara.....e quando è arrivato un altro a farmi la corte, a consolarmi io ci sono stata!! Ed è stato l'errore più grande della mia vita, la cosa più brutta che ho fatto e ho un peso che mi schiaccia la coscienza che alle volte è così pesante che mi fa pensare "basta adesso parlo!", pur di alleggerirmi un po'. Capisci? Ma poi ragionando posso anche immaginare a cosa vado incontro, e che forse è più brutto ancora di quello che passo adesso. Però il peso è troppo, certe volte faccio proprio fatica. 
Lo so che è passato tanto tempo, ma io non riesco a mettermi l'anima in pace. Ma come mi ha detto qualcuno, forse dietro a questo errore c'è qualcos'altro in me che non va. Fra pochi giorni andrò dalla psicologa, manca poco ma mi sembra un'eternità perchè ho paura di non riuscire ad essere forte e di crollare.


----------



## Papero (31 Agosto 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo, ma non completamente. Per me i diritti non dipendono tanto dal ruolo che si ricopre nella vita di una persona, ma dal tipo di 'contratto', implicito o esplicito, che c'è alla base del rapporto -qualunque rapporto- con un'altra persona.
> Se nei miei rapporti d'amore, di sesso o di amicizia do e chiedo sincerità, qualunque atto venga meno a questa richiesta posso viverlo come un piccolo o grande tradimento, a seconda dei casi. Certo che, a seconda del ruolo che ricopro, potrò rivendicare più o meno ufficialmente e legittimamente i miei diritti, questo è indubbio.


Brava Sole, era quello che volevo dire io :up:


----------



## Minerva (31 Agosto 2011)

però per parlare di sincerità e franchezza bisogna avere una serenità d'animo che difficilmente si può  trovare in chi sta ingannando un altro.
certamente il fatto che s'inganni uno non vuol dire che si userà lo stesso comportamento con tutti ma è come se si perdesse  un poco il "diritto" di aspettarsi lealtà


----------



## Sterminator (31 Agosto 2011)

A me, che con il rendere pan per focaccia si ritorni a vivere felici, me pare na strunzat'...

deppiu'...

2 stronzate...

deppiu'...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (31 Agosto 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Brava Sole, era quello che volevo dire io :up:


E io volevo dubitarne perché scoparsi le spose / gli sposi degli altri non è il "bon ton" tollerato a manica larga.

E' vero che può nascere un vero amore, ma non va dimenticato, che comunque si sta assieme al partner scelto ed è lui/lei il tradito. L'amante è l'amante.

Se l'abbandono dell'amante fosse tradimento, allora il tradimento verso il coniuge sarebbe molto peggiore. Ma è anche segnale che chi tradisce l'amante *e* il coniuge, non è soddisfatto.

Questa discussione apre anche un'altra questione: Come chiameresti il ritorno al legittimo partner? Sarebbe sempre tradimento dell'amante?


----------



## Patrizia (31 Agosto 2011)

Onestamente, e qui sono seria, ciò che mi lascia perplessa non è tanto la scappatella che non è sfociata neanche in una relazione, ma il fatto che a distanza di ben quattro anni, dopo l'esperienza della maternità, e la quotidianità coniugale, ancora questa mezzoretta sia così determinante.
E' una storia archiviata, o così dovrebbe..rimuginarci sopra mi sembra ossessivo. Sono queste le energie che sottrae al marito, non quelle di una mezz'ora di tanti anni fa.


----------



## Daniele (31 Agosto 2011)

Stellina, ma adesso con tuo marito parli di più? Se c'è qualche problema tra di voi parli chiaramente o fai come allora? Sai, prevenire è meglio che curare.


----------



## Daniele (31 Agosto 2011)

Patrizia ha detto:


> E' una storia archiviata, o così dovrebbe..rimuginarci sopra mi sembra ossessivo. Sono queste le energie che sottrae al marito, non quelle di una mezz'ora di tanti anni fa.


C'è gente  che è così e anche se non si capisce bisogna comunque credere al lodo dolore e quindi le soluzioni più comuni non sono fattibili ne fruibili.


----------



## Stellina80 (31 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Stellina, ma adesso con tuo marito parli di più? Se c'è qualche problema tra di voi parli chiaramente o fai come allora? Sai, prevenire è meglio che curare.


Sì sì certo, quando c'è qualcosa che non va io lo dico FORTE E CHIARO!! In questo senso la lezione l'ho imparata!


----------



## Patrizia (31 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> C'è gente  che è così e anche se non si capisce bisogna comunque credere al lodo dolore e quindi le soluzioni più comuni non sono fattibili ne fruibili.




Non ho detto che non credo al suo dolore...dico che mi lascia perplessa. Lascia perplessa pure la protagonista, che infatti chiede aiuto e pareri.

Le soluzioni più banali a volte sono quelle che ci salvano la vita...solo che non le vogliamo vedere.
Ci si inventa problemi anche solo per noia. E' la noia che uccide i rapporti, prima che i tradimenti.


----------



## Daniele (31 Agosto 2011)

E Brava stellina, hai imparato una cosa che poche donne imparano, sai??? Ma adesso ricomincia a vivere, e ogni volta che sti senti male...fa una sorpresa a tuo marito, davvero, fagli una sorpresa, una bella cena tra voi due, un qualche pensiero tuo, o qualcosa che gli piace fare con te...vedi tu, ogni qual volta ti sentissi in colpa prova ad agire attivamente verso tuo marito, cosa dici???


----------



## Sole (31 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> però per parlare di sincerità e franchezza bisogna avere una serenità d'animo che difficilmente si può  trovare in chi sta ingannando un altro.
> certamente il fatto che s'inganni uno non vuol dire che si userà lo stesso comportamento con tutti ma è come se si perdesse  un poco il "diritto" di aspettarsi lealtà


Hai ragione. Però io penso che i diritti siano tali a prescindere. Anche il peggiore degli assassini ha il diritto di non essere lapidato dalla folla... insomma, per me chi tradisce, pur non essendo nella posizione di poter 'pretendere', ha forse il diritto di ritenersi tradito, se i patti con l'amante sono stati infranti, e di soffrire per questo.


----------



## Stellina80 (31 Agosto 2011)

Patrizia ha detto:


> Onestamente, e qui sono seria, ciò che mi lascia perplessa non è tanto la scappatella che non è sfociata neanche in una relazione, ma il fatto che a distanza di ben quattro anni, dopo l'esperienza della maternità, e la quotidianità coniugale, ancora questa mezzoretta sia così determinante.
> E' una storia archiviata, o così dovrebbe..rimuginarci sopra mi sembra ossessivo. Sono queste le energie che sottrae al marito, non quelle di una mezz'ora di tanti anni fa.


Beh il problema è che ho fatto un errore, ho sbagliato ed è vero, avete ragione, sto esagerando! Però a me non piace il fatto di aver fatto un torto a qualcuno e non potergli chiedere scusa, perchè chiedergli scusa significherebbe confessare e non posso farlo, e quindi mi tocca tenere dentro tutto. Ma è talmente pesante da sopportare questo "segreto" che mi fa stare male...
E' per questo che andrò dalla psicologa per capire perchè sto così.


----------



## Ospite2 (31 Agosto 2011)

Stellina80 ha detto:


> Beh il problema è che ho fatto un errore, ho sbagliato ed è vero, avete ragione, sto esagerando! Però a me non piace il fatto di aver fatto un torto a qualcuno e non potergli chiedere scusa, perchè chiedergli scusa significherebbe confessare e non posso farlo, e quindi mi tocca tenere dentro tutto. Ma è talmente pesante da sopportare questo "segreto" che mi fa stare male...
> E' per questo che andrò dalla psicologa per capire perchè sto così.


Le scuse a parole lasciano il tempo che trovano.
In questi quattro anni ne avrai ben fatte di cose nei fatti!! Suvvia!!!


----------



## Tubarao (31 Agosto 2011)

Patrizia ha detto:


> E' una storia archiviata, o così dovrebbe..rimuginarci sopra mi sembra ossessivo. *Sono queste le energie che sottrae al marito, non quelle di una mezz'ora di tanti anni fa*.


Quoto e aggiungo: le sottrae al marito e alla sua serenità.

Rinnovo la domanda stellina. In questi quattro avrai pure fatto qualcosa di cui essere fiera, tipo una figlia ? E pensa a quella....la mezz'ora di quattro anni fa, nel suo piccolo, ha contribuito a renderti la donna che sei adesso. Se non ci fosse stata quella mezz'ora non saresti stata nè migliore nè peggiore, saresti stata semplicemente una donna che non ha avuto quell'esperienza, solo diversa......


----------



## Daniele (31 Agosto 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Però io penso che i diritti siano tali a prescindere. Anche il peggiore degli assassini ha il diritto di non essere lapidato dalla folla... insomma, per me chi tradisce, pur non essendo nella posizione di poter 'pretendere', ha forse il diritto di ritenersi tradito, se i patti con l'amante sono stati infranti, e di soffrire per questo.


Io invece sono per la pena di morte diretta in casi ecalatanti di omicidio, ci sono certi tipi di assassini che non meritano neppure un giorno di più di quelli che hanno già vissuti, con il dispiacere che loro madre al tempo non abbia abortito.


----------



## Daniele (31 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quoto e aggiungo: le sottrae al marito e alla sua serenità.
> 
> Rinnovo la domanda stellina. In questi quattro avrai pure fatto qualcosa di cui essere fiera, tipo una figlia ? E pensa a quella....la mezz'ora di quattro anni fa, nel suo piccolo, ha contribuito a renderti la donna che sei adesso. Se non ci fosse stata quella mezz'ora non saresti stata nè migliore nè peggiore, saresti stata semplicemente una donna che non ha avuto quell'esperienza, solo diversa......


Per me non tutte le esperienze ti rendono la persona che sei, alcune esperienze sono estremamente sono evitabili ed inutili.


----------



## Stellina80 (31 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> E Brava stellina, hai imparato una cosa che poche donne imparano, sai??? Ma adesso ricomincia a vivere, e ogni volta che sti senti male...fa una sorpresa a tuo marito, davvero, fagli una sorpresa, una bella cena tra voi due, un qualche pensiero tuo, o qualcosa che gli piace fare con te...vedi tu, ogni qual volta ti sentissi in colpa prova ad agire attivamente verso tuo marito, cosa dici???


Grazie caro Daniele! Dici di fare così? Dici che mi aiuterebbe ad alleviare la colpa? Ci penserò su.......perchè non è facile, quando mi prende il momento NO, non ho voglia di fare nulla, mi incupisco, il cervello non vede altro che la colpa, e mi dimentico di tutto, non ho più fantasia e voglia di fare! E' molto brutto. :-(

P.S. ma sei proprio tu nella foto o è una foto a caso? voglio dire non hai paura che qualcuno ti riconosca? tieni presente che non conosco la tua storia...


----------



## Sterminator (31 Agosto 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Però io penso che i diritti siano tali a prescindere. Anche il peggiore degli assassini ha il diritto di non essere lapidato dalla folla... insomma, per me chi tradisce, pur non essendo nella posizione di poter 'pretendere', ha forse il diritto di ritenersi tradito, se i patti con l'amante sono stati infranti, e di soffrire per questo.


Per me l'assunto e' sbagliato in partenza...

in una relazione extra, i patti so' boni solo pe' pulirsi il ...beep...


----------



## Tubarao (31 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Per me non tutte le esperienze ti rendono la persona che sei, alcune esperienze sono estremamente sono evitabili ed inutili.


Pure mettere la mano sul fuoco per sapere che brucia è un'esperienza utile.........


----------



## Sole (31 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io invece sono per la pena di morte diretta in casi ecalatanti di omicidio, ci sono certi tipi di assassini che non meritano neppure un giorno di più di quelli che hanno già vissuti, con il dispiacere che loro madre al tempo non abbia abortito.


Guarda, in parte ti capisco. Una volta scrivevo ai detenuti nel braccio della morte ed ero convinta che tutti meritassero un'occasione. Oggi sono un po' più pessimista rispetto a queste cose.
Però alla fine mi piace pensare che le leggi vadano oltre i sentimenti di vendetta dei singoli cittadini.


----------



## Sole (31 Agosto 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Per me l'assunto e' sbagliato in partenza...
> 
> in una relazione extra, i patti so' boni solo pe' pulirsi il ...beep...


Non avevo dubbi!


----------



## Sterminator (31 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Pure mettere la mano sul fuoco per sapere che brucia è un'esperienza utile.........


A parte che e' da pirla....

pero' in certi casi la coscienza a che cazzo serve?

se le pulsioni non sei capace di gestirle, sei na bestia...


----------



## Minerva (31 Agosto 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Però io penso *che i diritti siano tali a prescindere*. Anche il peggiore degli assassini ha il diritto di non essere lapidato dalla folla... insomma, per me chi tradisce, pur non essendo nella posizione di poter 'pretendere', ha forse il diritto di ritenersi tradito, se i patti con l'amante sono stati infranti, e di soffrire per questo.


vero


cioè non lo so, sono confusa


----------



## Sterminator (31 Agosto 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Non avevo dubbi!


Pero' quando ti serve, li hai...


----------



## Sole (31 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> vero
> 
> 
> cioè non lo so, sono confusa


Anch'io, è una questione complessa.


----------



## Sterminator (31 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> *vero*
> 
> 
> cioè non lo so, sono confusa


E certo, come no...

anche quanno se cerca de truffa' n'assicurazione e l'altro ce da' na' sòla, calpesta i nostri diritti...


----------



## Nocciola (31 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quoto e aggiungo: le sottrae al marito e alla sua serenità.
> 
> Rinnovo la domanda stellina. In questi quattro avrai pure fatto qualcosa di cui essere fiera, tipo una figlia ? E pensa a quella....la mezz'ora di quattro anni fa, nel suo piccolo, ha contribuito a renderti la donna che sei adesso. Se non ci fosse stata quella mezz'ora non saresti stata nè migliore nè peggiore, saresti stata semplicemente una donna che non ha avuto quell'esperienza, solo diversa......


Quoto


----------



## Tubarao (31 Agosto 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> A parte che e' da pirla....
> 
> pero' in certi casi la coscienza a che cazzo serve?
> 
> se le pulsioni non sei capace di gestirle, sei na bestia...


Potrà essere da pirla ma mi fiderò sempre di più delle persone che hanno provato per esperienza diretta che il fuoco brucia rispetto a quelli che lo sanno perchè magari gli è stato detto da qualcun'altro, anche perchè i primi difficilmente ce la rimetteranno, mentre i secondi non se pò mai sapè.

Seconde te, sapendo comunque che nella vita mai dire mai, Stellina è una che tradirebbe di nuovo dopo quello che ha passato ? 

Ecco perchè dico che dovrebbe vedere quella mezz'ora come qualcosa che è servita a renderla la donna che è adesso.....


----------



## Simy (31 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Potrà essere da pirla ma mi fiderò sempre di più delle persone che hanno provato per esperienza diretta che il fuoco brucia rispetto a quelli che lo sanno perchè magari gli è stato detto da qualcun'altro, anche perchè i primi difficilmente ce la rimetteranno, mentre i secondi non se pò mai sapè.
> 
> Seconde te, sapendo comunque che nella vita mai dire mai, Stellina è una che tradirebbe di nuovo dopo quello che ha passato ?
> 
> Ecco perchè dico che dovrebbe vedere quella mezz'ora come qualcosa che è servita a renderla la donna che è adesso.....


Quoto!


----------



## Sole (31 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Potrà essere da pirla ma mi fiderò sempre di più delle persone che hanno provato per esperienza diretta che il fuoco brucia rispetto a quelli che lo sanno perchè magari gli è stato detto da qualcun'altro, anche perchè i primi difficilmente ce la rimetteranno, mentre i secondi non se pò mai sapè.
> 
> Seconde te, sapendo comunque che nella vita mai dire mai, Stellina è una che tradirebbe di nuovo dopo quello che ha passato ?
> 
> Ecco perchè dico che dovrebbe vedere quella mezz'ora come qualcosa che è servita a renderla la donna che è adesso.....


Sono d'accordo al 100%


----------



## Sterminator (31 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Potrà essere da pirla ma mi fiderò sempre di più delle persone che hanno provato per esperienza diretta che il fuoco brucia rispetto a quelli che lo sanno perchè magari gli è stato detto da qualcun'altro, anche perchè i primi difficilmente ce la rimetteranno, mentre i secondi non se pò mai sapè.
> 
> Seconde te, sapendo comunque che nella vita mai dire mai, Stellina è una che tradirebbe di nuovo dopo quello che ha passato ?
> 
> Ecco perchè dico che dovrebbe vedere quella mezz'ora come qualcosa che è servita a renderla la donna che è adesso.....


Domandina facile facile, neh?..

comunque me sa che il macerarsi per tutto sto' tempo, denoti anche il terrore di ricascarci...

si e' scoperta vulnerabile a du' stronzate....

in certe condizioni, magari reputate da lei "migliori", ce po' ricasca' riducendo la sua dissonanza cognitiva con altre palle...

Stelli', poi risparmia' lo strizzacervelli...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (31 Agosto 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo al 100%


Non avevo dubbi...



Ora spiegaci con parole tue, in cosa consisterebbe la differenza di tali comportamenti con le bestie...


----------



## Nocciola (31 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Potrà essere da pirla ma mi fiderò sempre di più delle persone che hanno provato per esperienza diretta che il fuoco brucia rispetto a quelli che lo sanno perchè magari gli è stato detto da qualcun'altro, anche perchè i primi difficilmente ce la rimetteranno, mentre i secondi non se pò mai sapè.
> 
> Seconde te, sapendo comunque che nella vita mai dire mai, Stellina è una che tradirebbe di nuovo dopo quello che ha passato ?
> 
> Ecco perchè dico che dovrebbe vedere quella mezz'ora come qualcosa che è servita a renderla la donna che è adesso.....


Uffa....Quoto:up:


----------



## Sterminator (31 Agosto 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Uffa....Quoto:up:


Se voj da' na mano a Sole nell'illuminarci, mica m'incazzo...


----------



## Tubarao (31 Agosto 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> in certe condizioni, magari reputate da lei "*migliori*", ce po' ricasca' riducendo la sua dissonanza cognitiva con altre palle...


Le può riconoscere come migliori solo perchè ha avuto quella prima mezz'ora. Come la giri la giri, a prescindere, quella mezz'ora è stata comunque una cosa che l'ha dotata, o almeno avrebbe dovuto se lei è riuscita ad elaborarla, di uno strumento in più per capire _come vanno le cose_.....dai Stermi, fino a prova contraria si cresce facendo esperienze....mica per sentito dire.....


----------



## Stellina80 (31 Agosto 2011)

"Quoto e aggiungo: le sottrae al marito e alla sua serenità.

Rinnovo la domanda stellina. In questi quattro avrai pure fatto qualcosa di cui essere fiera, tipo una figlia ? E pensa a quella....la mezz'ora di quattro anni fa, nel suo piccolo, ha contribuito a renderti la donna che sei adesso. Se non ci fosse stata quella mezz'ora non saresti stata nè migliore nè peggiore, saresti stata semplicemente una donna che non ha avuto quell'esperienza, solo diversa......"

Hai ragione, infatti quando la guardo mi risollevo! Lei mi dà il sorriso!


----------



## Stellina80 (31 Agosto 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Domandina facile facile, neh?..
> 
> comunque me sa che il macerarsi per tutto sto' tempo, denoti anche il terrore di ricascarci...
> 
> ...



Ti spiegheresti meglio?? Grazie.


----------



## Sterminator (31 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Le può riconoscere come migliori solo perchè ha avuto quella prima mezz'ora. Come la giri la giri, a prescindere, quella mezz'ora è stata comunque una cosa che l'ha dotata, o almeno avrebbe dovuto se lei è riuscita ad elaborarla, di uno strumento in più per capire _come vanno le cose_.....dai Stermi, fino a prova contraria si cresce facendo esperienze....mica per sentito dire.....


Questo tipo di esperienze saresti pregato di farle prima de sposarte....

se non l'hai fatto so' cazzi tua per le conseguenze del caso....

ripeto il concetto...

mettersi alla prova e' solo da coglioni totali, perche' si sa benissimo cosa succede....

se si sottovalutano le conseguenze non ci sono attenuanti del cazzo che tengano...

aspe' che mo' mi metto alla prova pe' vede' se so' capace a fa' na' rapina in banca prima che chiude...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (31 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Le può riconoscere come migliori solo perchè ha avuto quella prima mezz'ora. Come la giri la giri, a prescindere, quella mezz'ora è stata comunque una cosa che l'ha dotata,* o almeno avrebbe dovuto *se lei è riuscita ad elaborarla, di uno strumento in più per capire _come vanno le cose_.....dai Stermi, fino a prova contraria si cresce facendo esperienze....mica per sentito dire.....


appunto.non è detto affatto
vero è che si cresce con le esperienze ma alcuni certi crepacci li hanno evitati con maggiore buon senso ..non è che chi ci è caduto la prossima volta saprà evitarli meglio


----------



## Ospite2 (31 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Le può riconoscere come migliori solo perchè ha avuto quella prima mezz'ora. Come la giri la giri, a prescindere, quella mezz'ora è stata comunque una cosa che l'ha dotata, o almeno avrebbe dovuto se lei è riuscita ad elaborarla, di uno strumento in più per capire _come vanno le cose_.....dai Stermi, fino a prova contraria si cresce facendo esperienze....mica per sentito dire.....


Vero.
Certamente è importante quando si impara dalle esperienze. Però non è obbligatorio fare una rapina o sparare a qualcuno per capire che è meglio non farlo, anche se certamente c'è chi l'ha fatto e ha imparato dalla sua esperienza


----------



## Ospite2 (31 Agosto 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Questo tipo di esperienze saresti pregato di farle prima de sposarte....
> 
> se non l'hai fatto so' cazzi tua per le conseguenze del caso....
> 
> ...


Ops ...non ti avevo letto.


----------



## Tubarao (31 Agosto 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Questo tipo di esperienze saresti pregato di farle prima de sposarte....
> 
> se non l'hai fatto so' cazzi tua per le conseguenze del caso....


Ti perdi un punto fondamentale: nella vita le cose accadono, a prescindere dalla coscienza, incoscienza, rocco e  i suoi fratelli, sifoni luttazzi bizzi e bozzi, quindi delle due l'una, o le elaboriamo o le rimbalziamo.....

In un mondo utopico sarebbe cosa buona e giusta che Stellina non avesse mai tradito (oddio, pure qui ce ne sarebbe da dire ma lasciamo stare, diamola per buona), nel mondo reale, quello che ci troviamo davanti tutti i santi giorni quando usciamo dal portone, lo ha fatto, ha tradito dopo un anno di matrimonio. Volente o nolente, quell'esperienza l'ha resa cosciente di cose che prima non conosceva. Se le poteva risparmiare ? Forse si forse no. Sarebbe stato meglio se non avesse fatto quell'esperienza ? Forse si forse no. Solo una cosa è certa......lei conosce qualcosa che qualcuna che non ha mai tradito non conosce. Le servirà ? Bho....mica posso fà tutto io...lo sai a che ora me sò alzato stamattina, alle sette, e la bambina m'ha vomitato dal cavalcavia....


----------



## Minerva (31 Agosto 2011)

si reitera...ah quanto si reitera


----------



## Sole (31 Agosto 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Non avevo dubbi...
> 
> 
> 
> Ora spiegaci con parole tue, in cosa consisterebbe la differenza di tali comportamenti con le bestie...


Stermi, l'uomo e la donna non nascono già programmati per vivere tutta la vita a senso unico. La vita è un susseguirsi di esperienze, situazioni e imprevisti ai quali ciascuno di noi reagisce come può e riesce in quel momento. A volte, certo, sbagliando.

Non  è che uno debba provare tutto per sapere tutto, ma a volte capita di dover fare alcune esperienze per capire cose che altrimenti non capiremmo. Saremmo uguali alle bestie se l'apprendimento fosse un'associazione meccanica tra stimolo e risposta (fuoco-ritiro della mano). Ma l'essere umano ha la capacità di generalizzare, di estendere ad altri campi di esperienza ciò che ha imparato. E, quindi, l'esperienza, come vedi, non solo è immensamente utile, ma direi fondamentale.

Spero di averti illuminato a sufficienza.


----------



## Minerva (31 Agosto 2011)

allora ...
un fatto è che nella vita le cose possano capitare...che ci sta benissimo.
un altro che mi si dica che chi tradisce può capire meglio che sia un inganno da non ripetere rispetto a chi l'aveva capito molto bene per una questione di coscienza, rispetto, lealtà


----------



## Sterminator (31 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ti perdi un punto fondamentale: nella vita le cose accadono, a prescindere dalla coscienza, incoscienza, rocco e  i suoi fratelli, sifoni luttazzi bizzi e bozzi, quindi delle due l'una, o le elaboriamo o le rimbalziamo.....
> 
> In un mondo utopico sarebbe cosa buona e giusta che Stellina non avesse mai tradito (oddio, pure qui ce ne sarebbe da dire ma lasciamo stare, diamola per buona), nel mondo reale, quello che ci troviamo davanti tutti i santi giorni quando usciamo dal portone, lo ha fatto, ha tradito dopo un anno di matrimonio. Volente o nolente, quell'esperienza l'ha resa cosciente di cose che prima non conosceva. Se le poteva risparmiare ? Forse si forse no. Sarebbe stato meglio se non avesse fatto quell'esperienza ? Forse si forse no. Solo una cosa è certa......lei conosce qualcosa che qualcuna che non ha mai tradito non conosce. Le servirà ? Bho....mica posso fà tutto io...lo sai a che ora me sò alzato stamattina, alle sette, e la bambina m'ha vomitato dal cavalcavia....


Tuba stai continuando a paragonarti ad una bestia....

se io dessi la necessaria e sufficiente importanza al partner e che potrei perdere tradendo, sarei solo un coglione se lo facessi scientemente ....

se invece me ne sbattessi del partner il discorso non sussisterebbe nemmeno...


----------



## Tubarao (31 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> allora ...
> un fatto è che nella vita le cose possano capitare...che ci sta benissimo.
> un altro che mi si dica che chi tradisce può capire meglio che sia un inganno da non ripetere rispetto a chi l'aveva capito molto bene per una questione di coscienza, rispetto, lealtà


E' vero, non è giusto dire: _capire meglio _, hai ragione.
Ma è come a scuola, ci sono quelli a cui basta sentire la lezione una volta per assimilarla e invece ci sono quelli che hanno bisogno di passare ore sui libri. Non è una questione di meglio o peggio, forse solo strade e modalità diverse per.......vivere ?


----------



## Sterminator (31 Agosto 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Stermi, l'uomo e la donna non nascono già programmati per vivere tutta la vita a senso unico. La vita è un susseguirsi di esperienze, situazioni e imprevisti ai quali ciascuno di noi reagisce come può e riesce in quel momento. A volte, certo, sbagliando.
> 
> Non  è che uno debba provare tutto per sapere tutto, ma a volte capita di dover fare alcune esperienze per capire cose che altrimenti non capiremmo. Saremmo uguali alle bestie se l'apprendimento fosse un'associazione meccanica tra stimolo e risposta (fuoco-ritiro della mano). Ma l'essere umano ha la capacità di generalizzare, di estendere ad altri campi di esperienza ciò che ha imparato. E, quindi, l'esperienza, come vedi, non solo è immensamente utile, ma direi fondamentale.
> 
> Spero di averti illuminato a sufficienza.


Ma manco per niente, Sole....

vabbe' nun te sforza'...


----------



## Tubarao (31 Agosto 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Tuba stai continuando a paragonarti ad una bestia....
> 
> se io dessi la necessaria e sufficiente importanza al partner e che potrei perdere tradendo, sarei solo un coglione se lo facessi scientemente ....
> 
> se invece me ne sbattessi del partner il discorso non sussisterebbe nemmeno...


Stermi, pure Gesù Cristo sulla croce per un secondo o due ha pensato: "Ma nun starò a fà na cazzata", ora lascia perdere che l'amaro calice alla fine se lo è bevuto. E ora se qualche dubbio è venuto pure a lui che era uomo di sanissimi principi, non può venire a noi poveri mortali.....e dai......


----------



## Sterminator (31 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' vero, non è giusto dire: _capire meglio _, hai ragione.
> Ma è come a scuola, ci sono quelli a cui basta sentire la lezione una volta per assimilarla e invece ci sono quelli che hanno bisogno di passare ore sui libri. Non è una questione di meglio o peggio, forse solo strade e modalità diverse per.......vivere ?


Azzo che bel vivere...

c'e' chi pe' na' mezz'oretta de "piacere" se massacra da 4 anni...c'e' chi se ritrova sotto i ponti o alla Caritas pe' du' colpi in piu'...

proprio un bel vivere...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sole (31 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> allora ...
> un fatto è che nella vita le cose possano capitare...che ci sta benissimo.
> un altro che mi si dica che chi tradisce può capire meglio che sia un inganno da non ripetere rispetto a chi l'aveva capito molto bene per una questione di coscienza, rispetto, lealtà


Stellina, probabilmente, se non avesse tradito, potrebbe trovarsi oggi in una situazione di incertezza, desiderio o insoddisfazione. L'esperienza che ha fatto è stata da lei rielaborata in un certo modo, nel modo in cui è è stata capace di rielaborarla, ha rafforzato il suo legame col marito e oggi la sprona a riflettere su se stessa.

Non è che un tradimento serva per capire un concetto universale (tradimento=inganno da non ripetere). E' un'esperienza che, se vissuta, viene rielaborata in modo personale, a seconda delle circostanze e del vissuto che ognuno si porta dietro.

A me, ad esempio, è servito per ridimensionare una parte del dolore patito con il tradimento di mio marito e per rivalutare il mio concetto di esclusività sessuale nella coppia. E' comunque un'esperienza che sono contenta di aver fatto, nonostante sia stata dolorosa per tutti e due.


----------



## Sterminator (31 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Stermi, pure Gesù Cristo sulla croce per un secondo o due ha pensato: "Ma nun starò a fà na cazzata", ora lascia perdere che l'amaro calice alla fine se lo è bevuto. E ora se qualche dubbio è venuto pure a lui che era uomo di sanissimi principi, non può venire a noi poveri mortali.....e dai......


e consolamose....

Ps: a parte che il tipo manco e' realmente esistito...


----------



## Sterminator (31 Agosto 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Stellina, probabilmente, se non avesse tradito, potrebbe trovarsi oggi in una situazione di incertezza, desiderio o insoddisfazione. L'esperienza che ha fatto è stata da lei rielaborata in un certo modo, nel modo in cui è è stata capace di rielaborarla, ha rafforzato il suo legame col marito e oggi la sprona a riflettere su se stessa.
> 
> Non è che un tradimento serva per capire un concetto universale (tradimento=inganno da non ripetere). E' un'esperienza che, se vissuta, viene rielaborata in modo personale, a seconda delle circostanze e del vissuto che ognuno si porta dietro.
> 
> A me, ad esempio, è servito per ridimensionare una parte del dolore patito con il tradimento di mio marito e per rivalutare il mio concetto di esclusività sessuale nella coppia. E' comunque un'esperienza che sono contenta di aver fatto, nonostante sia stata dolorosa per tutti e due.


Ma se tuo marito non avesse innescato il processo, saresti vissuta per il resto della tua vita martellandoti ogni giorno le gonadi per non aver ancora provato l'ebbrezza di una scopata extra talamo?


----------



## Sole (31 Agosto 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma se tuo marito non avesse innescato il processo, saresti vissuta per il resto della tua vita martellandoti ogni giorno le gonadi per non aver ancora provato l'ebbrezza di una scopata extra talamo?


No no, ero fedele e felice di esserlo.


----------



## Tubarao (31 Agosto 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma se tuo marito non avesse innescato il processo, saresti vissuta per il resto della tua vita martellandoti ogni giorno le gonadi per non aver ancora provato l'ebbrezza di una scopata extra talamo?


Hai mai giocato a biliardo ? Penso che è da quando esiste il biliardo che ogni volta che si spacca il triangolo, le palle non finiscono nella stessa disposizione di qualche spaccata precedente. E le palle del biliardo sono appena 15. Ecco, noi siamo invece 55 milioni di palle, solo in Italia, che sbattono sempre in maniera diversa.......Coi se, come si dice dalle mie parti, ci vanno avanti i treni. Se dovessi rispondere alla tua domanda alla risposta di Sole, la risposta sarebbe un'esauriente: 'zzo ne sò io


----------



## Sterminator (31 Agosto 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> No no, ero fedele e felice di esserlo.


E ma avresti solo vegetato allora, se non avessi fatto le esperienze che te sei fatta in seguito.....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (31 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Hai mai giocato a biliardo ? Penso che è da quando esiste il biliardo che ogni volta che si spacca il triangolo, le palle non finiscono nella stessa disposizione di qualche spaccata precedente. E le palle del biliardo sono appena 15. Ecco, noi siamo invece 55 milioni di palle, solo in Italia, che sbattono sempre in maniera diversa.......Coi se, come si dice dalle mie parti, ci vanno avanti i treni. Se dovessi rispondere alla tua domanda alla risposta di Sole, la risposta sarebbe un'esauriente: 'zzo ne sò io


A me sembra evidente invece che Sole abbia cambiato modo di pensare dopo aver ricevuto in dono le corna dal marito...

e ce credo....

percio' trovo fuori luogo le sue divagazioni che nun c'azzeccano...


----------



## Sole (31 Agosto 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E ma avresti solo vegetato allora, se non avessi fatto le esperienze che te sei fatta in seguito.....
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Probabilmente avrei vissuto una vita diversa, sì.  Senz'altro più serena. Ma non necessariamente migliore.


----------



## Minerva (31 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' vero, non è giusto dire: _capire meglio _, hai ragione.
> Ma è come a scuola, ci sono quelli a cui basta sentire la lezione una volta per assimilarla e invece ci sono quelli che hanno bisogno di passare ore sui libri. Non è una questione di meglio o peggio, forse solo strade e modalità diverse per.......vivere ?


ma certo.messa così concordo


----------



## Sterminator (31 Agosto 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Probabilmente avrei vissuto una vita diversa, sì.  Senz'altro più serena. Ma non necessariamente migliore.


Quindi saresti morta serena non ritenendo necessarie quelle "esperienze" che prima affermarvi fossero necessarie...

grazie signor Giudice, ma non ho altre domande...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sole (31 Agosto 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> A me sembra evidente invece che Sole abbia cambiato modo di pensare dopo aver ricevuto in dono le corna dal marito...
> 
> e ce credo....
> 
> percio' trovo fuori luogo le sue divagazioni che nun c'azzeccano...


Io credo che continuerò allegramente a divagare e me ne farò una ragione!


----------



## Tubarao (31 Agosto 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Quindi saresti morta serena non ritenendo necessarie quelle "esperienze" che prima affermarvi fossero necessarie...
> 
> grazie signor Giudice, ma non ho altre domande...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Niente è necessario e tutto è utile


----------



## Sterminator (31 Agosto 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Io credo che continuerò allegramente a divagare e me ne farò una ragione!


Il tuo divagare era il ricomprendere le scopate extra talamo come soddisfacimento necessario di pulsioni a differenza degli animali...

(???)



Io vi dico solo....trombate in giro ma non vi date giustificazioni autoassolventi perche' nun ce sta trippa pe' gatti...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sole (31 Agosto 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Il tuo divagare era il ricomprendere le scopate extra talamo come soddisfacimento necessario di pulsioni a differenza degli animali...
> 
> (???)
> 
> ...


Di solito ci si autoassolve quando si fa qualcosa di sbagliato. Non sempre trombare in giro è sbagliato. Ci sono casi in cui non è necessaria l'autoassoluzione.


----------



## Sterminator (31 Agosto 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Di solito ci si autoassolve quando si fa qualcosa di sbagliato. Non sempre trombare in giro è sbagliato. Ci sono casi in cui non è necessaria l'autoassoluzione.


Tipo il tuo?

Io ricomprenderei anche il tuo...


----------



## Minerva (31 Agosto 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Tipo il tuo?
> 
> Io ricomprenderei anche il tuo...


ma capperi non riesci a rimanere nel generale...devi sempre puntare il dito, eh dai


----------



## Sole (31 Agosto 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Tipo il tuo?
> 
> Io ricomprenderei anche il tuo...


E' giusto, perchè tu dai un valore al sesso che io non do. Per me il sesso non è più così importante. Per te, evidentemente, sì. Io rispetto il tuo punto di vista.


----------



## Stellina80 (31 Agosto 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E ma avresti solo vegetato allora, se non avessi fatto le esperienze che te sei fatta in seguito.....
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Non avrebbe vegetato, semplicemente non avrebbe avuto interesse (e alcuna ragione) a fargliele le corna al marito! 
Non credo che uno alla mattina si alzi e dica "che faccio oggi? ma sì, dai faccio le corna a mio marito" non funziona così, almeno non per me e penso nemmeno per lei. 

Ah scusa: alcune pagine fa hai messo un post che ti ho chiesto di spiegare? Non l'hai visto o non sai spiegarlo?


----------



## Minerva (31 Agosto 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Stellina, probabilmente, se non avesse tradito, potrebbe trovarsi oggi in una situazione di incertezza, desiderio o insoddisfazione. L'esperienza che ha fatto è stata da lei rielaborata in un certo modo, nel modo in cui è è stata capace di rielaborarla, ha rafforzato il suo legame col marito e oggi la sprona a riflettere su se stessa.
> 
> Non è che un tradimento serva per capire un concetto universale (tradimento=inganno da non ripetere). E' un'esperienza che, se vissuta, viene rielaborata in modo personale, a seconda delle circostanze e del vissuto che ognuno si porta dietro.
> 
> *A me, ad esempio, è servito per ridimensionare una parte del dolore patito con il tradimento di mio marito e per rivalutare il mio concetto di esclusività sessuale nella coppia. E' comunque un'esperienza che sono contenta di aver fatto, nonostante sia stata dolorosa per tutti e due*.


non lo metto in dubbio.
poi , sai, tutto serve per imparare ...lutti compresi e dolori vari.il concetto è che quando le cose accadono è anche molto opportuno trarne insegnamenti costruttivi facendo di necessità virtù


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Agosto 2011)

Stellina80 ha detto:


> Non avrebbe vegetato, semplicemente non avrebbe avuto interesse (e alcuna ragione) a fargliele le corna al marito!
> Non credo che uno alla mattina si alzi e dica *"che faccio oggi? ma sì, dai faccio le corna a mio marito" non funziona così,* almeno non per me e penso nemmeno per lei.
> 
> Ah scusa: alcune pagine fa hai messo un post che ti ho chiesto di spiegare? Non l'hai visto o non sai spiegarlo?


Strano...per me è funzionato proprio così  :mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (31 Agosto 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E ma avresti solo vegetato allora, se non avessi fatto le esperienze che te sei fatta in seguito.....
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


scusa ma tu sei un santo.....


----------



## lothar57 (31 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> scusa ma tu sei un santo.....


sai quanti ne conosco come lui?????e sai quante mogli di questi sono le regine dei motel??
non sanno cosa si perdono....considera che e'mio coetaneo.....bella differenza vero????ahahahhahah..adesso sentirai cosa mi diranno


----------



## contepinceton (31 Agosto 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sai quanti ne conosco come lui?????e sai quante mogli di questi sono le regine dei motel??
> non sanno cosa si perdono....considera che e'mio coetaneo.....bella differenza vero????ahahahhahah..adesso sentirai cosa mi diranno


Ma vuoi tacere? Eh? AHAHAHAHAHAHAAH....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (31 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma capperi non riesci a rimanere nel generale...devi sempre puntare il dito, eh dai


ha 'na paralisi al dito


----------



## Daniele (31 Agosto 2011)

Stellina80 ha detto:


> Grazie caro Daniele! Dici di fare così? Dici che mi aiuterebbe ad alleviare la colpa? Ci penserò su.......perchè non è facile, quando mi prende il momento NO, non ho voglia di fare nulla, mi incupisco, il cervello non vede altro che la colpa, e mi dimentico di tutto, non ho più fantasia e voglia di fare! E' molto brutto. :-(
> 
> P.S. ma sei proprio tu nella foto o è una foto a caso? voglio dire non hai paura che qualcuno ti riconosca? tieni presente che non conosco la tua storia...


Stellina, è qui che ci sta la fatica. QUando ti vedi incupire devi dirti con forza "Suvvia Stellina, che mi porta ignorare tutto e tutti, compreso mio marito, per una colpa mia? Almeno sublimiamo la colpa in un qualcosa di bello per quella persona che ho ferito...anche se non lo sà!" Quando vedrai il suo sorriso per quello che hai fatto, probabilmente la felicità che ti sgorgherà dal cuore sarà quanto di più positivo da ricacciare via il dolore. 
Tu devi agire un poco, come quando sei diventata madre, non avevi tempo per pippe mentali.
Si, quello nella foto sono proprio io e mi chiamo per davvero Daniele, non ho nessun problema nel farmi riconoscere, ho sempre sostenuto tutte le mie battaglie senza nascondermi dietro all'anonimato.


----------



## lothar57 (31 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma vuoi tacere? Eh? AHAHAHAHAHAHAAH....


no amico non taccio,ti ricordi la Caterina Caselli da Modena cosa cantava''la verita'ti fa'male lo'so'''..ahahaha tu non eri neanche nato.
Lascia che le maestre sparino,tanto io sono piu'vecc...caz...maturo di loro,o forever young...,sappiamo tutti che a loro amico non dispiace,come a noi,solo che ci come Luna se ne sbatte e lo dice,e chi invece s fa'il segno della croce,,poi guarda youporn.com,scusa admin se lo cito...ciao


----------



## Daniele (31 Agosto 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Strano...per me è funzionato proprio così  :mrgreen:


Porca miseria, mi sono piegato in due dalle risate!!! Mi fai scompisciare, cioè per me avresti anche le palle quadre nel dire a tuo marito "Ciao caro, oggi esco che ho una vooglia matta di renderti il cervo più bello della zona!!!", ma vesto l'andazzo, in primavera hai mai avuto il desiderio anche tu  di bramire?


----------



## Tubarao (31 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Stellina, è qui che ci sta la fatica. QUando ti vedi incupire devi dirti con forza "Suvvia Stellina, che mi porta ignorare tutto e tutti, compreso mio marito, per una colpa mia? Almeno sublimiamo la colpa in un qualcosa di bello per quella persona che ho ferito...anche se non lo sà!" Quando vedrai il suo sorriso per quello che hai fatto, probabilmente la felicità che ti sgorgherà dal cuore sarà quanto di più positivo da ricacciare via il dolore.


Ottima cosa che hai scritto. Perchè non la fai pure te quando ti prende il momento down ?


----------



## Minerva (31 Agosto 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no amcio non taccio,ti ricordi la Caterina Caselli da Modena cosa cantava''la verita'ti fa'male lo'so'''..ahahaha tu non eri neanche nato.
> Lascia che le maestre sparino,tanto io sono piu'vecc...caz...maturo di loro,o forever young...,sappiamo tutti che a loro amico non dispiace,come a nopi,solo che ci come Luna se ne sbatte e lo dice,e chi invece s fa'il segno della croce,,poi guarda youporn.com,scusa admin se lo cito...ciao


chiarissimo:mrgreen:
admin puoi mettere i sottotitoli?


----------



## Daniele (31 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ottima cosa che hai scritto. Perchè non la fai pure te quando ti prende il momento down ?


E che faccio?? Regalo un vibratore extra large alla mia ex per farla felice che almeno un cazzo se la scopa???


----------



## Tubarao (31 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> E che faccio?? Regalo un vibratore extra large alla mia ex per farla felice che almeno un cazzo se la scopa???


Sciocco  Fai qualcosa di bello con la tua attuale no ?


----------



## Daniele (31 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sciocco  Fai qualcosa di bello con la tua attuale no ?


Ok, regalo un vibratore extra large così qualcuno se la scopa  Io c'ho troppo caldo e un oggetto non si stanca mai :mrgreen:

Ok, sto scherzando.


----------



## Tubarao (31 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ok, regalo un vibratore extra large così qualcuno se la scopa  Io c'ho troppo caldo e un oggetto non si stanca mai :mrgreen:
> 
> Ok, sto scherzando.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Te non sei l'utente _Cattivissimo Me _

Te sei l'utente Jessica Rabbit :mrgreen: Non sei cattivo, è che te disegnano così :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (31 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> chiarissimo:mrgreen:
> admin puoi mettere i sottotitoli?


un genere di pagina 777 per il forum?


----------



## Stellina80 (1 Settembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Porca miseria, mi sono piegato in due dalle risate!!! Mi fai scompisciare, cioè per me avresti anche le palle quadre nel dire a tuo marito "Ciao caro, oggi esco che ho una vooglia matta di renderti il cervo più bello della zona!!!", ma vesto l'andazzo, in primavera hai mai avuto il desiderio anche tu  di bramire?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Caxxarola pure a me è scappata 'na sana risata!! 

Grazieee oltre ai consigli che mi avete dato, mi avete fatto anche divertire!!


----------



## Stellina80 (1 Settembre 2011)

Che palle!! E' bastato sentire un passaggio di una caxxo di canzone di mer_a di B.Antonacci ("chiedimi scusa per quello che hai fatto") per farmi tornare le paranoie!! 
Che peccato! Mi ero alzata felice e tranquilla stamattina! Antonacci ma vattela a piglià in quel posto!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (1 Settembre 2011)

Stellina80 ha detto:


> Che palle!! E' bastato sentire un passaggio di una caxxo di canzone di mer_a di B.Antonacci ("chiedimi scusa per quello che hai fatto") per farmi tornare le paranoie!!
> Che peccato! Mi ero alzata felice e tranquilla stamattina! *Antonacci ma vattela a piglià in quel posto*!!!!



:ira::ira:


----------



## Papero (1 Settembre 2011)

Stellina80 ha detto:


> Che palle!! E' bastato sentire un passaggio di una caxxo di canzone di mer_a di B.Antonacci ("chiedimi scusa per quello che hai fatto") per farmi tornare le paranoie!!
> Che peccato! Mi ero alzata felice e tranquilla stamattina! Antonacci ma vattela a piglià in quel posto!!!!


se basta una canzone a buttarti in paranoia allora sei messa male...


----------



## Ospite2 (1 Settembre 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> se basta una canzone a buttarti in paranoia allora sei messa male...


Certamente infatti ha detto che continua la terapia.
Sarebbe anche da verificare se quattro anni fa la compagna di volontariato del marito non fosse volontaria anche in altri campi.


----------



## Papero (1 Settembre 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Certamente infatti ha detto che continua la terapia.
> Sarebbe anche da verificare se quattro anni fa la compagna di volontariato del marito non fosse volontaria anche in altri campi.


Sarebbe il colmo! 4 anni di paranoie e poi magari lui scopa allegramente a destra e a manca!!!


----------



## Eliade (1 Settembre 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Sarebbe il colmo! 4 anni di paranoie e poi magari lui scopa allegramente a destra e a manca!!!


 Beh non è che vorrei fare l'avvocato del diavolo. Ma a me, per come l'ha raccontata, puzza parecchio la cosa..


----------



## Ospite2 (1 Settembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Beh non è che vorrei fare l'avvocato del diavolo. Ma a me, per come l'ha raccontata, puzza parecchio la cosa..


Si sente un odorino poco per la quale...


----------



## Eliade (1 Settembre 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Si sente un odorino poco per la quale...


 Beh lei ha raccontato i fatti molto sommariamente, poi io sono piuttosto sospettosa e malpensante...dunque... 

Ma fa nulla, io spero che questa donna possa riprendersi al più presto. Accettare di aver sbagliato è parecchio difficile, quando si giudica lo sbaglio eccessivamente grave per i nostri canoni comportamentali.


----------



## Stellina80 (1 Settembre 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> se basta una canzone a buttarti in paranoia allora sei messa male...


Eh già, amico, hai ragione purtroppo...


----------



## Stellina80 (1 Settembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Beh non è che vorrei fare l'avvocato del diavolo. Ma a me, per come l'ha raccontata, puzza parecchio la cosa..


Guarda, quando ci penso bene, puzza pure a me, però io continuo a sentirmi in colpa per quello che ho fatto IO e giudico me stessa. E comunque io sono di quelle che non vorrebbe sapere, della serie "occhio non vede, cuore non duole!"


----------



## Stellina80 (1 Settembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Beh lei ha raccontato i fatti molto sommariamente, poi io sono piuttosto sospettosa e malpensante...dunque...
> 
> *Ma fa nulla, io spero che questa donna possa riprendersi al più presto.* Accettare di aver sbagliato è parecchio difficile, quando si giudica lo sbaglio eccessivamente grave per i nostri canoni comportamentali.


Grazie!


----------



## lunaiena (1 Settembre 2011)

Stellina80 ha detto:


> Che palle!! E' bastato sentire un passaggio di una caxxo di canzone di mer_a di B.Antonacci ("chiedimi scusa per quello che hai fatto") per farmi tornare le paranoie!!
> Che peccato! Mi ero alzata felice e tranquilla stamattina! Antonacci ma vattela a piglià in quel posto!!!!


se basta un canzone si sei messa male.....
se è una cosa che ti senti dentro cosi da 4 anni... confessa tanto è una cosa che credo che tu dentro di te voglia fare .....


----------



## Sterminator (1 Settembre 2011)

Stellina80 ha detto:


> Guarda, quando ci penso bene, puzza pure a me, però io continuo a sentirmi in colpa per quello che ho fatto IO e giudico me stessa. E comunque io sono di quelle che non vorrebbe sapere, della serie "occhio non vede, cuore non duole!"


Se hai dei sentori, per me sbagli a non verificare...


----------



## Stellina80 (1 Settembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> se basta un canzone si sei messa male.....
> se è una cosa che ti senti dentro cosi da 4 anni... *confessa tanto è una cosa che credo che tu dentro di te voglia fare* .....


No, non voglio farlo, non posso farlo! Quando "voglio" farlo è perchè sono talmente in paranoia che il peso sulla coscienza diventa insostenibile e mi dico "basta, ora parlo! vaffanculo! come va, va! basta che mi allevio un po' questo peso, basta che mi tolgo questa sofferenza!" però è una cosa che sento quando ho la mente bacata!! Capito?


----------



## Tubarao (1 Settembre 2011)

Stellina80 ha detto:


> No, non voglio farlo, non posso farlo! Quando "voglio" farlo è perchè sono talmente in paranoia che il peso sulla coscienza diventa insostenibile e mi dico "basta, ora parlo! vaffanculo! come va, va! basta che mi allevio un po' questo peso, basta che mi tolgo questa sofferenza!" però è una cosa che sento quando ho la mente bacata!! Capito?


Buona Stellina....buona, che con una semplice parola rischi d'innescare un effetto domino che sai quando inizia e non sai quando, dove e come potrebbe finire.
Quello che ti porti NON E' UN PESO. Ripetitelo come un mantra ogni volta che la mente ti porta a pensarlo e sostituisci quel pensiero con qualcosa di bello. E' la terza volta che lo riscrivo: in questi quattro anni avrai pur fatto cose di cui esser fiera, o no ?


----------



## Stellina80 (1 Settembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Buona Stellina....buona, che con una semplice parola rischi d'innescare un effetto domino che sai quando inizia e non sai quando, dove e come potrebbe finire.
> *Quello che ti porti NON E' UN PESO*. Ripetitelo come un mantra ogni volta che la mente ti porta a pensarlo e sostituisci quel pensiero con qualcosa di bello. E' la terza volta che lo riscrivo: in questi quattro anni avrai pur fatto cose di cui esser fiera, o no ?



Vero, è una cosa che ho fatto e che non mi è piaciuta! Boh, probabilmente non è normale 'sta cosa, e con la mia psico cercherò di capire cosa c'è dietro, perchè non accetto di avere fatto anche qualcosa di cui non andare fiera?


----------



## Ospite2 (1 Settembre 2011)

Stellina80 ha detto:


> Vero, è una cosa che ho fatto e che non mi è piaciuta! Boh, probabilmente non è normale 'sta cosa, e con la mia psico cercherò di capire cosa c'è dietro, perchè non accetto di avere fatto anche qualcosa di cui non andare fiera?


E invece accetti che possa averlo fatto tuo marito, non vuoi indagare in nessun modo e neppure vorresti saperlo.
Ma allora perché mai dovrebbe essere importante quello che è successo a te se non consideri importante quello che ha fatto lui (dedicare tempo ed energie a un'altra nonostante a te desse fastidio è qualcosa anche se non avesse fatto altro questo l'ha fatto)?
Se ugualmente ti pesa è in rapporto a te stessa.
Forse non ne valeva la pena. Ti aspettavi più interesse anche dopo che non hai avuto. Hai modificato la tua idea di te stessa senza vantaggio.


----------



## Eleanor (1 Settembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ehm ... mi scusi ... ma le amanti non tradiscono gli amanti, li abbandonano


magari...
succede solo nelle fiabe....


----------



## Papero (1 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> magari...
> succede solo nelle fiabe....


Guarda che parla di amanti con amanti, non amanti con Paperi, Stelline, Terminator, Ospiti/Ritrovati, Conti Eleanor eccetera


----------



## Eleanor (1 Settembre 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Guarda che parla di amanti con amanti, non amanti con Paperi, Stelline, Terminator, Ospiti/Ritrovati, Conti Eleanor eccetera


Avevo ben inteso Papero.
Non sai quante Eleanor sarebbe ben liete di essere lasciate dai vari Paperi(non ti conosco) Stelline Terminator Conti .
Forse farei un'eccezione per il Lothar.


----------



## Eleanor (1 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> Avevo ben inteso Papero.
> Non sai quante Eleanor sarebbe ben liete di essere lasciate dai vari Paperi(non ti conosco) Stelline Terminator Conti .
> Forse farei un'eccezione per il Lothar.



Ops
Quelli che tu elenchi sono amanti o traditi?
Ohibo
come cancello il mio intervento ?


----------



## Papero (1 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> Ops
> Quelli che tu elenchi sono amanti o traditi?
> Ohibo
> come cancello il mio intervento ?


Un pò e un pò... credo... ma che te frega? Era per farti capire ma avevi capito comunque


----------



## Eliade (1 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> Terminator


 Dalle cronache degli ultimi tempi si è scoperto che aveva un figlio con una cameriera della sua famiglia, ma spero di non sbagliarmi. :carneval:


----------



## Patrizia (1 Settembre 2011)

Stellina80 ha detto:


> Vero, è una cosa che ho fatto e che non mi è piaciuta! Boh, probabilmente non è normale 'sta cosa, e con la mia psico cercherò di capire cosa c'è dietro, perchè non accetto di avere fatto anche qualcosa di cui non andare fiera?


Mi pare impossibile che quella mezz'ora sia l'unica sciocchezza della tua esistenza!!! Saresti un padreterno!!!!


----------



## Eleanor (1 Settembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Dalle cronache degli ultimi tempi si è scoperto che aveva un figlio con una cameriera della sua famiglia, ma spero di non sbagliarmi. :carneval:


no no no
mi rifiuto di pretendere di conoscere i vari personaggi che popolano questo posto.

già ci sono rimasta male che non posso piu avere l animaletto che leccava il monitor.
ci passavo dei bellissimi quarti d ora a guardarlo.


----------



## Tubarao (1 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> no no no
> mi rifiuto di pretendere di conoscere i vari personaggi che popolano questo posto.
> 
> già ci sono rimasta male che non posso piu avere l animaletto che leccava il monitor.
> ci passavo dei bellissimi quarti d ora a guardarlo.


Slinguazza ancora alla grande sul mio profilo se è per quello


----------



## Eliade (1 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> no no no
> mi rifiuto di pretendere di conoscere i vari personaggi che popolano questo posto.
> 
> già ci sono rimasta male che non posso piu avere l animaletto che leccava il monitor.
> ci passavo dei bellissimi quarti d ora a guardarlo.


 Come ti capisco!!!! 
Ora passo eterni momenti a guardare il profilo del tuba!!!


----------



## Stellina80 (1 Settembre 2011)

Patrizia ha detto:


> Mi pare impossibile che quella mezz'ora sia l'unica sciocchezza della tua esistenza!!! Saresti un padreterno!!!!


E' la sciocchezza più grossa che ho fatto!


----------



## Stellina80 (1 Settembre 2011)

'sto forum qui è meglio di tutti i forum psicologici che ho girato e degli psicologi stessi!!


----------



## Eleanor (1 Settembre 2011)

Stellina80 ha detto:


> E' la sciocchezza più grossa che ho fatto!


Stellina
tu non vuoi confessarlo.
Lo avresti già fatto.

Credo tu sia solo un po annoiata.
E usi quello che è successo per animare un po' la tua quiete.


----------



## Eleanor (1 Settembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Come ti capisco!!!!
> Ora passo eterni momenti a guardare il profilo del tuba!!!


sigh
io non posso vederlo...
sigh sigh sigh


----------



## Minerva (1 Settembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Come ti capisco!!!!
> Ora passo eterni momenti a guardare il profilo del tuba!!!


neanche fosse bastet:unhappy:


----------



## Sterminator (1 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> neanche fosse bastet:unhappy:


Bella kakata...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Stellina80 (1 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> Stellina
> tu non vuoi confessarlo.
> Lo avresti già fatto.
> 
> ...


Annoiata forse sì, perchè qui in ufficio non c'è un emerito c. da fare, non arriva lavoro e di conseguenza sono sempre in caxxeggio, e le giornate non passano mai........arrivi a sera che sei apatica e annoiata!! E forse questo non avere niente da fare e non avere stimoli e pensieri, lascia spazio ad altri pensieri di m. 
Vorrei saper usare qualche pensiero positivo per animare la giornata, ma sono "storta"...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> Stellina
> tu non vuoi confessarlo.
> Lo avresti già fatto.
> 
> ...


Ma anch'io la penso così...insomma non è che vuoi fare un po' di teatrino per scuotere tuo marito?


----------



## Stellina80 (1 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma anch'io la penso così...insomma non è che vuoi fare un po' di teatrino per scuotere tuo marito?


No no, adesso non ho bisogno di scuotere nessuno!! Solo di ripigliarmi io!!


----------



## Papero (1 Settembre 2011)

Stellina80 ha detto:


> No no, adesso non ho bisogno di scuotere nessuno!! Solo di ripigliarmi io!!


Senz'offesa eh... secondo me con una seconda uccellata dimentichi tutto! Dai stellina dai, magari questa volta vai con uno che ti faccia ricordare l'amplesso e non la colpa


----------



## Simy (1 Settembre 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Senz'offesa eh... secondo me con una seconda uccellata dimentichi tutto! Dai stellina dai, magari questa volta vai con uno che ti faccia ricordare l'amplesso e non la colpa


questa si chiama istigazione a delinquere!


----------



## Sterminator (1 Settembre 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Senz'offesa eh... secondo me con una seconda uccellata dimentichi tutto! Dai stellina dai, magari questa volta vai con uno che ti faccia ricordare l'amplesso e non la colpa


Abbiamo trasmesso:

Stellina ed il vaso di Pandora...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Stellina80 (1 Settembre 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Senz'offesa eh... secondo me con una seconda uccellata dimentichi tutto! Dai stellina dai, magari questa volta vai con uno che ti faccia ricordare l'amplesso e non la colpa


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
L'ho detto io che siete meglio degli psicologi!!!!


----------



## Eleanor (1 Settembre 2011)

Stellina80 ha detto:


> Annoiata forse sì, perchè qui in ufficio non c'è un emerito c. da fare, non arriva lavoro e di conseguenza sono sempre in caxxeggio, e le giornate non passano mai........arrivi a sera che sei apatica e annoiata!! E forse questo non avere niente da fare e non avere stimoli e pensieri, lascia spazio ad altri pensieri di m.
> Vorrei saper usare qualche pensiero positivo per animare la giornata, ma sono "storta"...


magari anzichè stare qui potresti fare in modo 
di contribuire un pochino
affinchè il lavoro arrivi?

i sensi di colpa sono brutti
ma non avere i soldini per pagare lo psicologo non aiuterebbe.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Settembre 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Senz'offesa eh... secondo me con una seconda uccellata dimentichi tutto! Dai stellina dai, magari questa volta vai con uno che ti faccia ricordare l'amplesso e non la colpa


AHAHAHAHAAHA...un trombon dimonio...
Il trombamonio!


----------



## Stellina80 (2 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> *magari anzichè stare qui potresti fare in modo
> di contribuire un pochino
> affinchè il lavoro arrivi?*
> 
> ...


ne avrei da raccontare..................aprirei un post dove racconterei la Divina Commedia!!!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (2 Settembre 2011)

Stellina80 ha detto:


> 'sto forum qui è meglio di tutti i forum psicologici che ho girato e degli psicologi stessi!!


... perché siamo come la sabbia sul miele?


----------



## Stellina80 (2 Settembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ... perché siamo come la sabbia sul miele?


Hihihihihi 

Oltre a dei buoni consigli mi avete fatto pure divertire!! 
Ahahahah )


----------



## Simy (2 Settembre 2011)

Stellina80 ha detto:


> Hihihihihi
> 
> Oltre a dei buoni consigli mi avete fatto pure divertire!!
> Ahahahah )


Bene! il divertimento è un'ottima cura!


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> no no no
> mi rifiuto di pretendere di conoscere i vari personaggi che popolano questo posto.
> 
> già ci sono rimasta male che non posso piu avere l animaletto che leccava il monitor.
> ci passavo dei bellissimi quarti d ora a guardarlo.



Si chiama Tongue!!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Settembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Si chiama Tongue!!!



Ma che cazzo di nome è Tongue??????


Ma dai!!!!!!!!


maccheccazzo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Papero (5 Settembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo di nome è Tongue??????
> 
> 
> Ma dai!!!!!!!!
> ...


Quoto la mia assassina preferita!


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Settembre 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Quoto la mia assassina preferita!


barbari....


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Quoto la mia assassina preferita!


a me il nome tongue piaceva....


----------



## Eliade (5 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> a me il nome tongue piaceva....


 Pure a me in verità!


----------



## Tubarao (6 Settembre 2011)

Quello che ho adesso si chiama *Bico de Papagaio *


[video=youtube;ul2NzrPlgaU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ul2NzrPlgaU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Minerva (6 Settembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quello che ho adesso si chiama *Bico de Papagaio *
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;ul2NzrPlgaU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ul2NzrPlgaU&feature=related[/video]


figata helicoptero matrix:dance:


----------

